# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  PK mit 49 - Na danke

## juergen07

Nachdem ich die letzten Tage und Wochen immer mal wieder hier gelesen habe aber schon nach wenigen Zeilen den Mut verloren habe weiter zu lesen, hab ich mich nun doch entschlossen meinen bisherigen
Krankheitsverlauf zu posten.

Zu meiner Person:

Ich heisse tatsächlich Jürgen, bin 49 Jahre jung, komme aus Süddeutschland, selbstständig, Singel. Und....... ich hab wohl Krebs :-(

Mein Weg bis zur Dignose:

Seit längerer Zeit Schmerzen im Unterbauch. Aber man ist ja Mann, hat keine Zeit, geht schon wieder weg.
Ging nicht weg, jahrelang nicht.
War mehrfach beim Proktologen - alles okay. 

Okt. 2013 zur Urologin meines Vertrauen, die Schmerzen geschildert.
Prostata untersucht, Ultraschall, 20g, unauffällig. Blut untersucht, alles gut.
Trotzdem wollte sie eine zweite Meinung, Überweisung ins Stadt. Klinikim Karlsruhe.

Nov.2013 Termin beim Prof, der tastet meine Prostata ab und "fühlt" etwas. Prostata nicht vergrössert.
PSA-Wert 1.4, weitere Untersuchungen notwendig.

Nov.2013 Kernspin durchgeführt, ausser einer "Zyste von 4mm, darüber hinaus kein Nachweis einer Prostataraumforderung"  
Ich guter Dinge, Krebs ist das nicht. Bei mir doch nicht!
Trotzdem wird mir zur Biopsie geraten.

Dez.2013 dann Biopsie mit 12 Stanzen
Ergebnis: 1 Stanze ist betroffen, *Prostatakarzinom mit Gleason Score 7a*.
Na danke auch. So langsam dämmert auch mir, hier läuft was schief.

Gespräch mit dem Prof, er rät mir zur radikalen OP. Raus mit dem Ding. Für eine Bestrahlung sei ich zu jung, die Spätfolgen würden mich einholen.
Abwarten wäre eine Option, Vierteljährlicher check. Dafür braucht man allerdings starke Nerven. 

Dez. 2013 dann noch Ganzkörperscan mit Kontrastmittel.
Ergebnis: Keine Metastasen nachweisbar. Wenigstens was!

Die "Schmerzen" kamen im übrigen nicht vom Karzinom sondern wohl eher von einer chronisch entzündeten Prostata.
Nach dem Antibiotikum Mix vor der Biopsie waren die Schmerzen auf einmal weg.
Jetzt bin ich zwar schmerzfrei, aber um die Erkenntnis eines Karzinoms in mir reicher. Muß man auch erstmal mit klar kommen.

Jetzt mein Frage:

Hab ich noch eine Wahl? Ist es Wahnsinn bei diesem gleason-score weiter zu beobachten oder sollte ich es einfach riskieren.
Mein PSA ist doch traumhaft ( 1,4 ) die Prostata NICHT vergrössert, nur eine Stanze war negativ!

Und ja, ich habe Angs vor Inkontinenz, Angst vor Impotenz und Angst vor den psychischen Folgen. Wie gesagt, ich bin Singel,
 da ist keine Frau die mich tröstend in den Arm nimmt und mir ins Ohr flüstert sie liebt mich trotzdem.
Andererseits habe ich Kinder und somit Verantwortung. 

Danke für´Eure Aufmerksamkeit, bin über jeden Gedankenaustausch dankbar.

Viele Grüsse

Jürgen

P.S.: Und trotz aller Widrigkeiten ein gutes und gesundes Jahr 2014 !!

----------


## Wolf13

Hallo Jürgen, vor meiner RPE hatte ich das Schlimmste befürchtet! Da ich vor der OP schon Kontakt mit einer Selbsthilfegruppe in meiner Heimatstadt hatte, war ich auf Alles, was passieren kann vorbereitet. Hier im Forum gab es aber auch positive Beispiele, die von sofortiger Kontinenz und rascher Wiedererlangung der Erektionsfähigkeit berichteten.
Ich hatte großes Glück, sofortige Kontinenz und nach 4 Wochen schon eine kleine Erektion, nur durch sexuelle Stimulation.
Ich befinde mich z.Zt. in einer Anschlussheilbehandlung und bin hier allerdings die Ausnahme.
Im Krankenhaus wurde mir gesagt, dass nicht jeder nach einer RPE eine Anschlussheilbehandlung in Anspruch nimmt.

Du wirst hier viele Erfahrungsberichte lesen, die Kunst besteht darin, für sich selbst die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen und dazu auch zu stehen. Ich habe fast 2 Monate gebraucht, bis ich mich für die RPE entschieden hatte. Ich hatte mir mehrere Zweitmeinungen eingeholt, was die Entscheidung nicht einfacher gemacht hat. Vier Urologen, vier Therapievorschläge.

Ich kann jetzt wieder schmerzfrei Wasserlassen und habe die Gewissheit nie mehr Prostatakrebs zu bekommen. :-)
Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du die richtige Entscheidung für Dich treffen wirst.

Alles Gute!!

LG Wolfgang

----------


## juergen07

Hallo Wolfgang,

danke für Dein feedback. Machst mir schon etwas Hoffnung.

Ja, ich will mir auf alle Fälle auch noch Zweitmeinungen von Urologen einholen obwohl mir der Prof. n Karlsruhe einen wirklch sehr kompetenten Eindruck macht und auch symphatisch ist.
Trotzdem hab ich noch die Hoffnung zu hören "Das kriegen wir auch so hin". 
Eine Anschlussheilbehandlung würde ich auf alle Fälle in Anspuch nehmen, hier geht Gesundheit definitiv vor!

Trotzdem würde mich interessieren: Gibt es bei gleason score 7a noch Alternativen oder ist das 5 vor 12?
Ich hab schon alles mögliche im inet recherchiert aber ich komm nicht so richtig weiter. Erhoffe mir hier einfach weitere Meinungen. Ich hab mich noch nie so hilflos gefühlt.

LG Jürgen

----------


## W. Werner

Hi, Jürgen! Zweitmeinung solltest Du nicht nur bei einem Urologen einholen, sondern auch beim Pathologen zum Gleason der betroffenen Stanze: soweit ich weiß, ist der GS kein objektives Meßergebnis, sondern eine mehr oder weniger subjektive Beurteilung. Wenn die auch mehr als 3+3 ist, erübrigt sich die Frage nach dem befallenen Anteil der positiven Stanze. Wenn es jedoch weniger ist und der befallene Anteil klein, wäre AS sicher als Alternative zur RPE zu erwägen.
Was die AHB anbelangt: Wenn Du nach OP kontinent und auch sonst körperlich (und geistig) fit bist - was soll die dann bewirken? Bei nervenerhaltender RPE ist die Wiederkehr der Potenz wohl eher eine Frage der Zeit als des Beckenbodentrainigs. Wenn die Nerven "fott" sind, hilft nur noch Beten, daß die sich eher regenerieren als die Schwellkörper degenerieren.
Ich drück' Dir die Daumen.
cu - Wolfgang

----------


## Wolf13

Hallo Jürgen, ich stimme dem, was Wolfgang W. schreibt voll zu. Meine Stanzen wurde von einem Pathologen untersucht, der sich durch einen zweiten Pathologen sogar noch  bestätigen ließ. Beide Pathologen kamen zu dem Ergebnis, GS 3+3=6.
Die Pathologen im Krankenhaus hingegen haben trotz intensiver Untersuchung keine einzige Krebszelle gefunden.

Ich hatte eine 4fach vergrößerte Prostata und hatte große Probleme beim Pinkeln und ein Eingriff wäre auf jeden Fall notwendig gewesen. Die Anschlussheilbehandlung habe ich angetreten, um mich von dem Stress der letzten Monate zu erholen. Die Diagnose Krebs hat mich doch ganz schön belastet.
LG Wolfgang H.

----------


## juergen07

Guten Morgen Wolfgang & Wolfgang :-)

W.Werner: Hab jetzt nicht alles auf Anhieb verstanden.
               Mit der Zweitmeinung eines Pathologen meinst Du den Pathologen der die Stanzungen untersucht hat oder einen zweiten Pathologen?
               Und wenn einen zweiten Pathologen, wie komme ich dann an die Proben?
               Habe im übrigen auch schon gelesen, dass der Gleason score ein subjektives Urteil des Pathologen ist und somit durchaus von Pathologe zu Pathologe unterschiedlich
               beurteilt werden kann. Was ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen kann wenn dem wirklich so wäre!

               Was meinst Du mit dem Kürzel AS?

               Die AHS (Anschlussheilbehandlung) möchte ich schon in Anspruch nehmen da ich beruflich einer grossen nervlichen Belastung ausgesetzt bin, seit Jahren keinen Urlaub
               gemacht habe und mir diese Auszeit können. Wenn mir schon ein Teil meiner Männlichkeit genommen wird!

               Und danke fürs Daumen drücken.

Wolf13:     Ah ja, also 2. Pathologen. Und wie kommt der an die Proben? Oder zweite Biopsie? Die erste war schon nicht angenehm.
               Beim Wasser lassen habe ich ausser einem recht dürftigen Strahl keinerlei Probleme. Blase wird vollständig entleert ( lt. Ultraschall ), keinen häufigen Urindrang,
               muss nachts nie raus.
               Gut, Erektionsprobleme gab es in der Vergangenheit schon mal, aber wer Schmerzen hat kriegt auch nicht gleich nen Ständer. Dies schiebe ich eher auf die
               chronische Entzündung der Prostata.

               Und ja, die Diagnose belastet mich auch, allerdings Tagesformabhängig. Manchmal ist alles so präsent dass ich nicht schlafen kann. Dann wieder denk ich gar nicht dran.

Was haltet Ihr denn von einem seed- Implantat?

LG Jürgen

----------


## skipper

Hallo Jürgen,
in einer sehr ähnlichen Entscheidungssituation wie du befand ich mich 2010 mit ebenfalls 49 Jahren. Schau mal in mein Profil.
Mit geringem PSA-Niveau,nur einer von 12 Stanzen positiv und einem GS von 7a stehen dir im Prinzip alle Optionen offen. Der spärliche Strahl ist m.W. ein Ausschlußkriterium für die Seed-Lösung, da deren Implantation das Risiko für einen Harnverhalt durch Gewebeanschwellung stark erhöht.
Lass dir Zeit mit der Entscheidung- konsultiere noch ein bis zwei Fachleute , informiere dich weiter und wenn du der Meinung bist eine Entscheidung für eine Therapie zu fällen , dann suche dir einen Top-Spezialisten mit sehr viel Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet.
Jede Therapiemöglichkeit hat Risiken- auch eine AS Strategie (= zielgerichtetes Überwachen mit Intervention nur bei Erreichen von vorher definierten Eckpunkten) .
Wie sich Krebszellen letztendlich bei dir verhalten kann niemand mit 100 % Sicherheit vorhersagen- es bleibt immer deine Entscheidung.
Viele Grüße 
Skipper

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Jürgen

Als "Anfänger" wirst Du hier mit vielen Begriffen konfrontiert, die der Klärung bedürfen:




> Mit der Zweitmeinung eines Pathologen meinst Du den Pathologen 
> der die Stanzungen untersucht hat oder einen zweiten Pathologen?


Mit "Zweitmeinung" meint man stets die Meinung einer zweiten Fachperson,
sei dies in der Pathologie oder in Diagnostik und bei Therapieentscheidungen.
Bei Fragen der Therapie ist es sinnvoll, auch Zweitmeinungen anderer
Fachrichtungen (Urologe / Strahlentherapeut) einzuholen, oder eines
Tumorboards, in den verschiedene Fachrichtungen vertreten sind.
Die gibt es an vielen Einrichtungen für PCa (Prostatakrebs).
Du kennst das ja: Deine Urologin hatte Dich zur Zeitmeinung nach 
Karlsruhe ins Klinikum geschickt.




> Und wenn einen zweiten Pathologen, wie komme ich dann an die Proben?
> ...
> Ah ja, also 2. Pathologen. Und wie kommt der an die Proben? Oder zweite Biopsie? 
> Die erste war schon nicht angenehm.


Nein, eine zweite Biopsie braucht das nicht. Der erste Pathologe stellt die in 
Paraffinblöcken fixierten Proben aufgrund deines Auftrages dem zweiten zu.
Wie das mit den Überweisungen geht, soll Dir jemand aus Deutschland erklären, bitte.




> Habe im übrigen auch schon gelesen, dass der Gleason score ein subjektives Urteil 
> des Pathologen ist und somit durchaus von Pathologe zu Pathologe unterschiedlich 
> beurteilt werden kann. 
> Was ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen kann wenn dem wirklich so wäre!


Genau das ist der Grund, warum manchmal Zweitmeinung eingeholt werden:
Der Pathologe guckt sich die Zellen im Mikroskop an und entscheidet
dann, wie weit diese "entdifferenziert" seien, also Aussehen und Form
von gesunden, "differenzierten" Zellen verloren haben. Da gibt es nichts
objektives zu messen, sondern nur zu schauen.
Hier ein Beispiel mit deinen Gleason-Graden 3 und 4, also addiert GS7:
Quelle: Siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gleason-Score





> Was meinst Du mit dem Kürzel AS?


Ach, diese Abkürzungen!
Ganz oben auf der Seite in den gelben Stichwörtern findest Du
ein Verzeichnis der gängigen Abkürzungen.

AS ist "Active Surveillance", ein Verfahren, bei den zunächst nicht
therapiert wird, sondern nach Festlegung von Schwellenwerten
beobachtet wird, ob und wie sich der Krebs entwickle. Werden diese
Schwellen überschritten, wird therapiert.
Mehr dazu auf Seite 48 dieser auch sonst hilfreichen Publikation:
http://www.krebshilfe.de/fileadmin/I...sleitlinie.pdf

Dein Pathologe hat mit Gleason-Score GS7 bereits ein Ausschlusskriterium für AS
festgestellt. Deswegen wurde hier von Zweitmeinungen geschrieben, in der
Vorstellung, ein zweiter Pathologe könnte das ander sehen, oder eben bestätigen.




> Die AHS (Anschlussheilbehandlung) möchte ich schon in Anspruch nehmen da ich 
> beruflich einer grossen nervlichen Belastung ausgesetzt bin, seit Jahren keinen 
> Urlaub gemacht habe und mir diese Auszeit gönnen.


Nimm diese Anschlussheilbehandlung AHB nur in Anspruch, wenn Du sie
brauchst. Das ist kein Spass, sondern Arbeit. Wenn Du keinen Urlaub
gemacht hast in den nächsten Jahren, solltest Du das ohnehin nachholen, 
egal ob eine AHB erforderlich oder nicht.




> Gut, Erektionsprobleme gab es in der Vergangenheit schon mal, ...
> Dies schiebe ich eher auf die chronische Entzündung der Prostata.


Dein Krebs ist wohl noch sehr klein (PSA 1.4). Davon bekommst Du keine 
Erektionsprobleme, denn dieser Apparat liegt ausserhalb der Prostata.
Überhaupt ist es im Zeitalter der PSA-Bestimmung selten, dass
Prostatakrebs erst aufgrund von Beschwerden entdeckt wird. 




> Und ja, die Diagnose belastet mich auch, allerdings Tagesformabhängig.


Kein Mann wäre durch eine solche Diagnose nicht belastet, aber wenn wir
uns nur noch darum kümmern würden, würde das Leben verkümmern.
Lass Deinen Sorgen Raum, denn Verdrängen, etwa zugunsten Deines belastenden
Berufslebens, bringt wenig. Irgendwann wirst Du entscheiden müssen, was zu
tun sei. Nutze also Deine Besorgnis zum Lesen, Lernen und Bewusstwerden über 
die Krankheit, über Diagnose- und Therapiemöglichkeiten, ihre Chancen und Risiken 
und nicht zuletzt darüber, dass das Leben auch mit einer solchen Diagnose weitergeht.
Den Raubbau, den Du an Dir beruflich zu treiben scheinst, solltest Du vor dem
Hintergrund der Diagnose auch mal überdenken, denn das Leben ist endlich,
egal ob mit oder ohne Krebs.

Und zuletzt noch etwas zu Deinem jungen Alter:
Dein Krebs wurde wohl Jahre früher entdeckt, als bei den meisten von uns. 
Darin liegt eine grössere Chance auf Heilung, da die Ausbreitung
der Krankheit mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit noch lokal begrenzt ist.


Carpe diem!
Konrad / Hvielemi

----------


## W. Werner

> Und wenn einen zweiten Pathologen, wie komme ich dann an die Proben?


Die Stanzen liegen gut gekühlt bei dem untersuchenden Pathologen. Dein Uro (oder die Ärzte im Krankenhaus, falls die Biopsie dort gemacht wurde) sollten Dir weitere Pathologen nennen können und müssten Dir dazu so etwas wie eine Überweisung geben. Alle Deine anderen Fragen wurden bereits beantwortet.
Mach et joot - Wolfgang
p. s.: Ouh, da war Konrad schneller und viel fundierter.

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Jürgen,
du hast bezüglich deiner Prostatagröße einen PSA-Wert eines Gesunden.
Mit nachgewiesener Prostataentzündung und deren erfolgreicher Bekämpfung würde ich einen 2. Pathologen auf deine Stanzen schauen lassen (Zweitbefundung), wie z.B. hier

http://www.prostapath.org/deutsch/d-main.html

Ich habe das vor vielen Jahren so gemacht.
Die Paraffinblöcke sind dein persönliches Eigentum. 
Theoretisch kann man sie sich sogar aushändigen lassen.
Es kommt zwar selten vor, aber es gibt auch falsch positive Befunde in Stanzbiopsien - sogar in Tastbefunden.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Hvielemi

> du hast bezüglich deiner Prostatagröße einen PSA-Wert eines Gesunden.


Darin liegt ja die Chance von Jürgen:
Selbst wenn der zweite Pathologe zum gleichen Ergebnis käme, 
wäre er mit einer geeigneten Therapie viel früher dran, als viele
von uns.

Bezüglich des heutigen PSA-Wertes empfehle ich einen Blick auf mein
Glättli-Diagramm [3], in dem nachträglich die PSA-Anteile der Prostata
an sich (blaue Linie) und des Krebses (rote Linie) aus dem PSA-Verlauf
(schwarze Linie) auseinandergerechnet worden sind.
Die über die Aggressivität auskunftgebende PSA-Verdoppelungszeit des Tumors
geht im Frühstadium vollkommen unter im Rauschen des vielfach höheren
Grundwertes der langsam wachsenden Prostata.

Ein tiefer PSA-Wert bedeutet also nicht, dass kein Krebs da sei, oder dass
der Krebs "noch nicht" einen höheren GS erreicht habe, sondern, dass ein
durch Biopsie nachgewiesener Krebs eben noch klein sei.
Der Meine war im Alter von Jürgen wohl grad mal entstanden. Ein
kleiner Zellkluster nur, wohl aber bereits mit den üblen Eigenschaften 
des GS9, der dann Jahre später nach der OP diagnostiziert worden ist.

Nicht der PSA-Wert, sondern der positive Tastbefund und die Pathologie,
ggf. samt Zweitmeinung sind im Frühstadium massgebend.

Carpe diem!
Konrad / Hvielemi

----------


## LudwigS

> Nicht der PSA-Wert, sondern der positive Tastbefund und die Pathologie,
> ggf. samt Zweitmeinung sind im Frühstadium massgebend.


Ist ja richtig, Konrad. 
Nur kommt mir bei so niedrigen PSA-Werten auch sowas in den Sinn:

Zitat aus Bonkhoffs Pathologen-Homepage - wegen vereinfachten Findens hierher kopiert.

_Pathologischer PSA-Wert oder suspekterTast-/Ultraschallbefund_
_Es gibt eine Reihe von benignen Stanzbefunden beziehungsweise Veränderungen,_
_die einen erhöhten PSA-Wert oder einen suspekten rektalen Tastbefund hervorrufen beziehungsweise erklären können._
_Im Vordergrund stehen hier häufig entzündliche Veränderungen der Prostata, die oft asymptomatisch ablaufen und Zufallsbefunde in Stanzbiopsien darstellen._ 
_PSA-relevant sind all die Formen der Prostatitis, die das Prostataepithel zerstören._
_Nicht selten sind auch Fälle mit stark erhöhten PSA-Werten (> 10 ng/ml) und ausgedehnter Prostatitis zu finden._
_Ähnliches gilt bei suspektemTastbefund._
_Verschiedene benigne Prostataveränderungen können bei der rektalen Untersuchung einen malignen Befund vortäuschen._
_An erster Stelle sind hier  nebender granulomatösen Prostatitis  die verschiedenen Formen der Atrophie zu nennen._
_Atrophische Läsionen entstehen typischerweise in den kapselnahen Abschnitten_ _der peripheren Zone und sind bei entsprechender Ausdehnung von einem Karzinom palpatorisch nicht zu unterscheiden._
_Die Atrophie kann darüber hinaus auch echoarme Ultraschallveränderungen hervorrufen. Wenn größere Herde einer Atrophie in Stanzbiopsien erfasst wurden, ist dies durchaus ein adäquates Korrelat für einen suspekten Tast-oder Ultraschallbefund._
_Eine PSA-Erhöhung erklärt die Atrophie jedoch nicht._
_Ein erfahrener Uropathologe ist in der Lage abzuschätzen, ob sich in tumorfreien Stanzbiopsien adäquate Korrelate für den klinischen Befund finden oder_ _nicht._ 
_Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass ihm der Urologe die entsprechenden klinischen Daten auch mitteilt._
_Je weniger Tumorgewebe in den Stanzbiopsien erfasst ist, desto schwieriger ist die histopathologische Diagnose des Prostatakarzinoms._ 
_Für eine sichere Krebsdiagnose werden in der Regel mindestens vier bis acht Drüsenazini gefordert,_ _die histoarchitektonische und zytologische Kriterien eines Karzinoms erfüllen._
_Die diagnostische Sicherheit ist individuell sehr unterschiedlich und hängt von der persönlichen Erfahrung und Entscheidungsfreudigkeit des untersuchenden Pathologen ab._ 
_Im Einzelfall genügt für eine Karzinomdiagnose der Nachweis einer einzigen Drüse, die alle_ _diagnostischen Kriterien eines Karzinoms erfüllt.
_ 
#################

Mir ging es bei dieser einen positiven Stanze nicht um Gleason 7a oder 6 oder 7b, sondern um "Krebs ja" oder "Krebs nein".

Und bei diesem Befund hat man durchaus noch paar Wochen zur Prüfung ...

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## juergen07

Wow, jetzt hab ich was zu lesen, endlich kommt Licht in das Dunkel und ich muss mich mit dem Thema, dank Euch, auseinander setzen.

*@Skipper,*
 also auch ein Leidensgenosse der in so jungen Jahren getroffen wurde. Dein Einwand bzgl. des seed leuchtet mir ein, danke für die Aufklärung.
              Und jetzt weiss ich auch was "AS" bedeutet ;-)
              Ich sehe die Problematik bzgl. des Verhaltens des Tumors auch, klar bleibt es meine Entscheidung und vielleicht spiele ich hier mit meinem Leben.
              Bevor ich mir das Ding aber rausnehmen lasse will ich alle Optionen gecheckt haben.
*Aber wie findet man einen Top-Spezialisten?*
              Das Klinikum in Karlsruhe unter der Leitung von Prof. Frohneberg hat bei mir durchaus einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen und ich würde ihm generell auch vertrauen.
              Ich will einfach noch eine zweite Meinung. Uniklinik Heidelberg? Hat da jemand Erfahrung?

*@Hvielemi,*
danke für Deine sehr ausführliche Antwort, wirklich sehr gut erklärt. In der Tat erschlagen mich die Fachbegriffe und ich geb meist schon nach kurzer Zeit auf weil ich eh nur "Bahnhof" verstehe.
*Der Gleason-Score 7 ist tatsächlich schon ein KO-Kriterium für AS? * 
Das heißt im Umkehrschluss wenn der 2. Pathologe einen GS von nur 6 "sieht" könnte man AS machen. Oder auch nicht. Je nachdem wer von den beiden besser sieht. Oder?

Okay, die AHB überleg ich mir dann doch noch mal. Dachte dies wäre ein lockerer Urlaub mit ein wenig Gymnastik. Wohl eher nicht :-(

Ja Konrad, mit dem letzte absatz trifft Du mit jedem Satz ins Schwarze. Auch ich überdenke einiges in letzter Zeit. Und schlussendlich muß ich froh sein über die frühe Diagnose.
Deswegen bin ich hier in diesem Forum. Um endlich über den Tellerrand hinaus zu sehen.

Danke Dir.

*@W.Werner*

Hallo Wolfgang, okay, bringt mich auch wieder ein Stück voran. Obwohl der Pathologe wohl nicht begeistert ist wenn ich mir ne Zweitmeinung holen will.
Ärzte sind ja da schnell angepisst :-(

Danke Dir.


*@LudwigS*

Genau Ludwig, der PSA-Wert und die Grösse der Prostata geben mir auch zu denken. Manch anderer hat mit dem Karzinom noch 30 Jahre gelebt, es wurde nie entdeckt.
Die Entzündung behandeln und sich mit dem Karzinom einigen ( tust Du mir nix darfst Du bleiben, sonst fliegst Du ), das wäre mein Traum.


*Danke euch Dreien für Eure Mühe und ausführlichen Antworten. Schönes Forum, wenn der Anlass der Mitgliedschaft nicht so beschissen wäre. * 
*Wer dem noch etwas hinzuzufügen hat, nur zu.*

----------


## Hvielemi

> *Aber wie findet man einen Top-Spezialisten?*
>               Das Klinikum in Karlsruhe unter der Leitung von Prof. Frohneberg hat bei mir durchaus
>  einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen und ich würde ihm generell auch vertrauen.
>               Ich will einfach noch eine zweite Meinung. Uniklinik Heidelberg?


Klar, NCT/Uni-Heidelberg ist eine der besten Adressen. 
Der Laden wirkte zwar auf mich chaotisch, aber fachlich sind die führend.
http://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.d....113195.0.html
"Einen Termin zur Zweiten Meinung können Sie jeder Zeit telefonisch bei 
Frau Alisan unter 06221-56 37520 vereinbaren."




> *Der Gleason-Score 7 ist tatsächlich schon ein KO-Kriterium für AS? * 
> Das heißt im Umkehrschluss wenn der 2. Pathologe einen GS von nur 6 "sieht" könnte man AS machen. 
> Oder auch nicht. Je nachdem wer von den beiden besser sieht. Oder?


Die Leitlinien sehen GS7 als KO-Kriterium, wohl wegen der höheren Gefahr 
der Metastasierung als bei GS6, wo diese so gut wie ausgeschlossen sei,
und wegen der geringeren Verdopplungszeit (VZ), einem Mass für das Wachstum.
Falls sich die beiden Pathologen widersprechen sollten, würde eine dritte Meinung 
oder gegenseitige Stellungnahmen Licht bringen. 




> Obwohl der Pathologe wohl nicht begeistert ist wenn ich mir ne Zweitmeinung holen will.
> Ärzte sind ja da schnell angepisst


Das hat auch eine andere Seite: 
Eine Zweitmeinung kann die Arbeit des ersten Pathologen bestätigen.
Dann freut das Den. Es geht hier nicht um das Wohlgefühl des Dienstleisters,
sondern darum, dass _Du_ in deiner schwierigen Situation gute Grundlagen
brauchst für einen sehr weitreichenden Entscheid, ohne dass Zweifel nagen.




> der PSA-Wert und die Grösse der Prostata geben mir auch zu denken. 
> Manch  anderer hat mit dem Karzinom noch 30 Jahre gelebt, es wurde nie  entdeckt.
> Die Entzündung behandeln und sich mit dem Karzinom einigen 
> ( tust Du mir  nix darfst Du bleiben, sonst fliegst Du ), das wäre mein Traum.


Das wäre wohl unser Aller Traum gewesen, AS genannt.
Der tiefe PSA-Wert und das Prostatavolumen sagen lediglich aus, dass Du nicht
akut bedroht bist von dem, was in den Stanzen gesehen worden ist. Es ist wohl
richtig, Zweitmeinungen zur Pathologie und Therapie einzuholen. 
Die Zeit dazu hast Du allemal.

Carpe diem!
Konrad / Hvielemi

----------


## W. Werner

> Hallo Wolfgang, okay, bringt mich auch wieder ein Stück voran. Obwohl der Pathologe wohl nicht begeistert ist wenn ich mir ne Zweitmeinung holen will.


Hi Jürgen!
Mit dem/den Pathologen hast Du direkt praktisch nichts zu tun (außer vielleicht die Rechnung für das Zweitgutachten zu bezahlen). Wenn das Zweitgutachten zu einem anderen Ergebnis kommt, solltest Du Dich notfalls - mit entsprechendem zeitlichen Abstand (> 0,5 Jahre) - nochmals einer Biopsie unterziehen, mit mehr Stanzen und unter Vollnarkose - dann ist sie halbwegs erträglich. Nach dem Ergebnis kannst Du dann erneut über die weitere Vorgehensweise nachdenken.
LG - Wolfgang

----------


## skipper

Hallo Jürgen,
wie findet man einen  Top-Spezialisten:
1. er/sie hat die Behandlung/OP schon einige Hundert mal durchgeführt mit sehr guten Ergebnissen.
2. die Ergebnisse werden transparent dokumentiert und es besteht eine Qualitätskontrolle
 ( Seit der OP erhalte ich jährlich einen umfangreichen Fragebogen als Feedback bzgl. Kontinenz,Potenz,PSA,Allgemeinzustand etc.)
3. du erhälst eine Beratung ohne Druck- man geht auf alle deine Fragen ein und stellt alle Optionen vor
4. die Chemie stimmt und du fühlst dich gut aufgehoben
Meine erste Biopsie inkl. Beratung hatte ich in Heidelberg, entschieden habe ich mich dann zur OP in der Martiniklinik HH.
Schau dir mal deren Homepage an. 
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Harald_1933

> Der Gleason-Score 7 ist tatsächlich schon ein KO-Kriterium für AS?
> Das heißt im Umkehrschluss wenn der 2. Pathologe einen GS von nur 6 "sieht" könnte man AS machen. Oder auch nicht.


Hallo Jürgen,

AS erfordert immer ein gutes Nervenkostüm, und bei Deinem jugendlichen Alter ist das ganz besonders erforderlich. Die Ärzte möchten in der Regel auch hierfür nur selten Verantwortung übernehmen. Du bist also mehr oder weniger, zumindest was die Entscheidung zu AS betrifft, auf Dich allein gestellt. Du hast nicht nur von Ludwig erfahren, wie diffizil es sein kann, einen verläßlichen GS zu erstellen.

Als Beruhigungpille würde ich Dir nun aber noch empfehlen, Deine suspekten Stanzbiopsate einem Zyto-Pathologen zur Überprüfung zuzusenden, der eine objektive Malignitätsbestimmung per Ploidiebefund vornehmen kann. Der Pathologe, der die bei Dir entnommenen Biopsate für Dich verwahrt, kennt die hierfür infrage kommende Anschrift, nämlich:

http://www.uniklinik-duesseldorf.de/...pathologie.pdf

Nachfolgend weitere aufschlußreiche Informationen zu diesem Thema:

http://www.prostata-shg.de/Aktuelles...urg%202011.pdf

http://www.prostata-shg.de/Aktuelles...iesterfeld.pdf

http://www.prostata-shg.de/Aktuelles...Zytometrie.pdf

http://www.prostata-shg.de/Aktuelles...Skalpellen.pdf

http://www.prostata-shg.de/Aktuelles/DNA%20Text.pdf

http://www.prostata-shg.de/Aktuelles...zytometrie.pdf

http://www.prostata-shg.de/Aktuelles...ing%20Bonn.pdf

http://www.prostata-shg.de/Aktuelles...3-download.pdf

Mir persönlich hatte die Befundung der Ploidie vor nunmehr 7 Jahren die notwendigen Hinweise geliefert, die meine Entscheidung zur IGRT (bildgeführte IMRT) unterstützten resp. untermauerten.

*"Wenn ein Problem zum Schlagwort geworden ist, wird es mit Sicherheit nicht gelöst, sondern nur zerredet"*
(Otto Heuschele)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Schorschel

> Wow, jetzt hab ich was zu lesen, endlich kommt Licht in das Dunkel und ich muss mich mit dem Thema, dank Euch, auseinander setzen.
> ...
> *Wer dem noch etwas hinzuzufügen hat, nur zu.*


Hallo Jürgen,

das Einholen der Zweitmeinung kannst Du Dir m.E. sparen, weil Du exakt dasselbe hören wirst wie von Deinem Prof. Es gibt die urologischen Leitlinien, an die sich die allermeisten Urologen bei ihren Therapieempfehlungen halten. Daher würde ich mir in Deinem eigentlich recht klaren Fall vom nächsten Mediziner nichts Neues erwarten.

Vieles ist Dir schon gesagt worden hier in diesem Thread. Was mich noch interessieren würde: Wie war der maligne Anteil in der einen positiven Stanze und wieviel % war der Gleason-4-Anteil? Das müsste in dem pathologischen Gutachten stehen.

Widersprechen möchte ich Konrad mit seiner harten Äußerung, dass ein GS 7a ein Ausschlusskriterium für AS sei. Mag sein, dass das sicherheitshalber in den Leitlinien so steht. Bei in Deiner der derzeit bekannten Ausganssituation halte ich AS aber definitiv für eine Option, die ich an Deiner Stelle - wen wundert's :-) - definitv wählen würde. (Hinweis an Jürgen: Ich habe mich hier im Forum viele Jahre vehement für AS eingesetzt und gegen die Standard-"Raus mit dem Ding"-Empfehlungen der Schulmedizin angeschrieben.) 

Meine Erfahrungen findest Du hier:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...Therapieoption

Ich war bei der Erstdiagnose vor 10 Jahren 57 Jahre alt; mir wurde damals vom Urologen ein fürchterlicher Tod wegen der Metastasen prophezeit, wenn ich mich nicht schnellstens operieren lassen würde; heute lebe ich - ohne OP - immer noch und bin putzmunter (vor 1 Jahr hatte ich eine TURP wegen einer etwas nervigen benignen Hyperplasie der Prostata).

Lass Dir Zeit!!! Und entscheide in Ruhe, nachdem Du soviel wie möglich über Deinen persönlichen PK weißt.

Alles Gute

Schorschel

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich war bei der Erstdiagnose vor 10 Jahren 57 Jahre alt; 
> mir wurde  damals vom Urologen ein fürchterlicher Tod wegen der Metastasen  prophezeit, 
> wenn ich mich nicht schnellstens operieren lassen würde; 
>  heute lebe ich - ohne OP - immer noch und bin putzmunter


@Schorschel

Nachdem Du Deinen glücklichen Krankheitsverlauf als Argument für eine Verharmlosung
verwendest, setze ich den meinen [2] auszugsweise als das andere Extrem daneben:



> 15.01.2007 .... PSA 1.4 ng/ml
> 
> 03.06.2010 .... Biopsie:  c2T Gleason 3+4=7b
> 
> 19.08.2010 ....     Ernüchternder Pathologiebericht: Gleason Score 4 + 5 = 9a  pT3b  pN1(2/2)  L1  Pn1  R1


@Jürgen07:
Wir wissen nicht, und können nicht wissen, ob es bei Dir weitergehe wie bei
Schorschel, bei Harald, bei mir oder sonstwem. Du hast die Chance,
dass deine Krankheit so früh entdeckt worden ist wie sonst fast niemals.
Das beinhaltet aber auch das Problem, dass die diagnostischen Möglichkeiten
eingeschränkt sind, weil von Bildgebung aller Art nix zu erwarten ist.

Die von Harald ins Spiel gebrachte DNA-Zytometrie ist bestimmt eine
gute Ergänzung zur mikroskopischen Pathologie, da die Zytometrie im
Gegensatz dazu ein _objektives_ Ergebnis zeitigt, allerdings wiederum
beschränkt auf eine Stichprobe aus der Stichprobe.
Einen Hinweis auf die Agressivität der untersuchten Zellen gibt sie durchaus.


Verzeih bitte, dass Du hier keine Sicherheit findest, 
sondern nichts als Spekulation, Infragestellung, Verunsicherung.
In diesem üblen Spiel fast blinder Entscheide gibt es eine sichere Regel:
Hinterher sind wir klüger.

Carpe diem!
Konrad


Man lese zu AS auch diesen Beitrag der Urologen 'Roterlars'.

----------


## juergen07

Wow, zunächst einmal vielen vielen Dank für die Mühe und den Zeitaufwand den ihr betreibt um mich zu beraten und zu unterstützen. Das macht mich sprachlos im positiven Sinne.
Ich musste gesten und heute arbeiten, deswegen melde ich mich erst jetzt. Ich habe eure Beiträge von gestern und heute jetzt nur "überfliegen" können, werde heute abend aber in Ruhr lesen, lesen und lesen.

Nur möchte ich mich jetzt schon einmal bedanken. Ich weiß eure Anteilnahme sehr zu schätzen und hoffe, ich kann irgendwann einmal auch hier unterstützend mitwirken auch wenn mir die Fachbegriffe immer noch
ein Rätsel sind.

Werde heute Abend bestimmt noch ein paar Fragen haben, aber ich bin jetzt schon ein großes Stück weiter. Danke dafür.

Liebe Grüße an alle da draussen

Jürgen

----------


## Harald_1933

> allerdings wiederum beschränkt auf eine Stichprobe aus der Stichprobe.


Hallo nimmermüder Konrad,

hab Dank, dass Du der DNA-Zytometrie die ergänzende Malignitätsbefundung zugestehst. Die erwähnte Stichprobe gilt allerdings doch wohl nur für *die Stichprobe*, also jene, die mehr oder weniger meist zufällig gefunden wurde, nicht jedoch für die Befundung der Ploidie. Denn dann ist es keine Stichprobe mehr, sondern das ergibt dann das objektive Untersuchungsergebnis per DNA-Z. Ich bitte höflich um Verständnis für diese als Wortklauberei anmutende Richtigstellung.

*"Lerne zuhören und du wirst auch von denjenigen Nutzen ziehen, die dummes Zeug reden"*
(Platon)

Gruß Harald

----------


## juergen07

@Ludwig
Wenn ich Deinen Beitrag in #12 richtig deute könnte der Stanzbefund auch gar kein Karzinom sein sondern die Gewerbeveränderung auch durch die jahrelange, chronische Prostataentzündung entstanden sein und daher ist auch der PSA Wert so unauffällig. Hab ich das richtig verstanden?

@Hvielemi
Danke für die Nummer, Heidelberg werde ich am Dienstag kontaktieren. Auch das mit dem Ausschlusskriterium hab ich verstanden, das der Pathologe u. Umständen auch bestätigt wird hab ich so noch nicht gesehen aber ihr habt natürlich recht, er sollte Profi genug sein um dafür Verständnis zu haben. Und Du weisst ja Konrad, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

@W.Werner
Sehe ich jetzt auch so, danke für den Denkanstoss Wolfgang. Vor einer Vollnarkose habe ich keine Angst und die Rechnung ist mir wurscht. Kann eh nix mitnehmen wenn´s schief geht.

@skipper
Hamburg wäre mir dann doch eine Ecke zu weit, Karlsruhe und Heidelberg haben im Süden einen guten Ruf, evtl. wäre Freiburg eine Option
Aber ist ja eh auch ein bischen Glück bei, die Tagesform des Operateurs zählt letztendlich.
Die Liste druck ich mir aus, dank Dir.

@Harald_1933
Ja, das Nervenkostüm..... :-(
Wird im Moment wohl etwas beansprucht, meine Tagesform schwankt wie ein Ruderboot auf dem Atlantik. Darauf hat mich mein Prof. aufmerksam gemacht. Was ich gut fand!
Zitat:
"Deine suspekten Stanzbiopsate einem Zyto-Pathologen zur Überprüfung  zuzusenden, der eine objektive Malignitätsbestimmung per Ploidiebefund  vornehmen kann."
Hab ich zwar jetzt auf Anhieb nicht verstanden aber da les ich mich ein. Hört sich gut an.

@Schorschel
Mir sind alle Meinungen wichtig, auch wenn sie sich widersprechen. Deine Meinung zum Zweitgutachten kann ich nachvollziehen.
Mein pathologisches Gutachten hab ich noch gar nicht, muß ich wohl extra anfordern.
Auch dies werde ich nächste Woche tun und dann meine Werte posten.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich jetzt, nicht zuletzt dank euch, endlich in der Lage mich dieser Problematik anzunehmen.

----------


## juergen07

> @Schorschel
> 
> Nachdem Du Deinen glücklichen Krankheitsverlauf als Argument für eine Verharmlosung
> verwendest, setze ich den meinen [2] auszugsweise als das andere Extrem daneben:
> 
> @Jürgen07:
> Wir wissen nicht, und können nicht wissen, ob es bei Dir weitergehe wie bei
> Schorschel, bei Harald, bei mir oder sonstwem. Du hast die Chance,
> dass deine Krankheit so früh entdeckt worden ist wie sonst fast niemals.
> ...


Da gibt es nichts zu verzeihen Konrad ;-) Die Entscheidung liegt bei mir, ich bin mir der Konsequenz einer Fehlentscheidung bewusst.
Ich finde es gut wie ihr es hier schreibt und auch mal diskutiert.

----------


## juergen07

Eure Fachbegriffe machen mich aber immer noch fertig  :verwirrt:

----------


## Hvielemi

> hab Dank, dass Du der DNA-Zytometrie die ergänzende Malignitätsbefundung zugestehst.


Das, lieber Harald, ist kein 'Zugeständnis', sondern eine trockene Feststellung.




> Die erwähnte Stichprobe gilt allerdings doch wohl nur für *die Stichprobe*, also jene, 
> die mehr oder weniger meist zufällig gefunden wurde, nicht jedoch für die Befundung der Ploidie. 
> Denn dann ist es keine Stichprobe mehr, sondern das ergibt dann das objektive Untersuchungsergebnis per DNA-Z.


Da kann ich überhaupt nicht folgen:
Eine Biopsie-Stanze oder auch eine FNAB sticht in die Prostata und entnimmt einen
äusserst kleinen Bruchteil davon. Hievor wiederum wird ein kleiner Teil entnommen
für die Untersuchung des DNA-Gewichtes. Es bleibt also eine Stichprobe einer
Stichprobe, die untersucht wird.

Das objektive Ergebnis dieser Messung betrifft ausschliesslich die zuvor entnommene
Probe. Das Problem des Danebenstechens bleibt also bestehen.
Niemand weiss, was sich einen Zehntel Millimeter neben der Nadel in der Prostata
abspiele. Die DNA-Zytometrie bezieht sich also ebenso auf eine Stichprobe, wie
der mikroskopisch erhobene Gleason-Befund.

Weist diese Probe aber ein DNA-Gewicht um 2 auf, ist diese bestimmt als weniiger
aggressiv einzustufen, als mit einem uneraden Gewicht, sagen wir mal 2.7
Der gesamten Prostata bzw. dem gesamten Tumor kann das aber nicht mit
Sicherheit zugeordnet werden. Was da los sei, bleibt Spekulation.

In Jürgens Fall eines wohl noch sehr kleinen Tumors allerdings ist die Chance,
dass die Probe repräsentativ sei, wohl am grössten und damit auch die Aussagekraft
einer Zytometrie.

Nur zu! Mehr Wissen kann nicht schaden!

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## skipper

Hallo Jürgen,
Hamburg ist dir zu weit?
Wieviel km fährst du beruflich im Jahr? Wohin fliegst du im Urlaub und wieviel km legst du dann zurück?
Hier geht es um eine Krebsbehandlung, die vielleicht über deine weitere Lebensqualität entscheidet, da sollte die Entfernung keine entscheidende Rolle spielen. oder ?
Natürlich ist die Tagesform wichtig und auch im Süden gibt es hervorragende Einrichtungen , wenn wir aber in Deutschland eine Fachklinik haben die sich nur auf PC spezialisiert hat, zu der Patienten aus der ganzen Welt anreisen, dann ist das doch eine Überlegung wert.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## juergen07

Hallo skipper,

natürlich sollte einem für die Gesundheit kein Weg zu weit sein. Um den Weg alleine geht es mir auch gar nicht.
Aber es gibt hier natürlich Menschen die mir sehr wichtig sind. Und die ich um mich haben möchte in dieser Zeit.
Klar geht es nur um 10-12 Tage. Trotzdem ist es mir wichtig jemanden bei mir zu haben wenn ich aufwache.
Bin da wahrscheinlich ein kleines Sensibelchen ;-)

Meine Tendenz geht jetzt ganz klar zu einer baldigen OP. Nicht nur wegen des Tumors, sondern auch um 
die Prostata endlich los zu werden die mir schon wieder Schmerzen bereitet. Das Antibiotikum aufgrund der Biopsie hat die Entzündung, und damit den Schmerz, einige Wochen verschwinden lassen.
Aber jetzt geht es wieder los in alter Frische.

Also was solls, das Ding fliegt raus, egal.

LG Jürgen

----------


## Schorschel

> @Schorschel
> 
> Nachdem Du Deinen glücklichen Krankheitsverlauf *als Argument für eine Verharmlosung*
> verwendest, setze ich den meinen [2] auszugsweise als das andere Extrem daneben:
> ...
> Carpe diem!
> Konrad
> 
> Man lese zu AS auch diesen Beitrag der Urologen 'Roterlars'.


Lieber Konrad,

Deine Aussage bzgl. "Verharmlosung" finde ich völlig unpassend, den AS = Aktive Überwachung hat zwei Komponenten: Aktiv und Überwachung. Wenn man Beides ernst nimmt, so wie ich es versucht habe, und den *gesamten Datenkranz* der eigenen Krankheit berücksichtigt, dann hat man sehr gute Chancen, mit AS so lange wie möglich ohne radikale Therapie auszukommen, ohne den Zeitpunkt zu verpassen, wenn es dann doch noch sein muss.

Du kannst unsere beiden Verläufe auch nicht wirklich gegenüberstellen, denn mit GS 7b wärst Du definitv kein AS-Kandidat gewesen.

Der von Dir zitierte Urologe Lars war ein ausgesprochener Befürworter von AS, auch wenn er die Parameter-Problematik zu Recht angesprochen hat. Er hat mir damals sehr viel Mut bei meinem Weg gemacht. Sein von Dir angesprochener Beitrag (siehe unten): 




> AS ist als Konzept entstanden als Studien zeigten *dass wir etwa 70 % der  T2 Tumore übertherapieren.* Heißt, die Lebenserwartung des Patienten wird  durch das Vorhandensein des P-Ca nicht beeinflußt. Eine Entfernung des  P-Ca ( = Heilung ) ,sei es durch OP oder Radiatio, *ist bei vielen Pat.  wahrscheinlich nicht nötig*. Nur weil etwas Unschönes da ist *muss ich es  noch lange nicht entfernen.* Habe einen Kratzer im Autolack , Auto fährt  trotzdem, ist halt ein Schönheitsfehler.
> Problem des AS ist, das keine vernünftigen Parameter existieren die eine  sichere Beurteilung des Carcinoms erlauben ob ein Pat. ein relevantes  P-Ca hat oder nicht.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Lars


Das schreibt, wie gesagt, ein Urologe!!!

Ich habe in meinem damaligen Beitrag (siehe Link in meinem letzten Posting) versucht, die Parameter für AS so gut wie möglich zusammenzufassen. Wenn man danach vorgeht und *wirklich ein AS-Kandidat ist (!)* und dann immer sorgfältig alle Parameter und das Gesamtbild aller Werte (Bildgebung, Laborwerte, Allgemeinbefinden usw.usw.) überwacht und analysiert, dann ist AS nach meiner Überzeugung die beste Option. Man behält seine körperliche Unversehrtheit, man behält alle therapeutischen Optionen, und bei konsequenter AS ist das Risiko, im Ernstfall den richtigen Zeitpunkt zu verpassen, überschaubar (wenn auch nicht gleich Null).

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Meine Tendenz geht jetzt ganz klar zu einer baldigen OP. *Nicht nur wegen des Tumors, sondern auch um 
> die Prostata endlich los zu werden die mir schon wieder Schmerzen bereitet*. Das Antibiotikum aufgrund der Biopsie hat die Entzündung, und damit den Schmerz, einige Wochen verschwinden lassen.
> Aber jetzt geht es wieder los in alter Frische.
> 
> *Also was solls, das Ding fliegt raus, egal.*
> 
> LG Jürgen


Jürgen, es ist natürlich _Dein_ Körper und _Deine_ Prostata, und Du entscheidest das ganz alleine! 

Aber nach Deiner Logik würdest Du bei einem hartnäckigen Fußpilz, dessen Jucken Du nicht mehr ertragen möchtest, den Fuß amputieren, am besten gleich das ganze Bein!!   Ist das wirklich Dein Ernst?

Deine "Schmerzen" in Ehren: Erstens bekommt man das garantiert in den Griff, und zweitens tauscht Du mit ein bisschen Pech diese Schmerzen nach der OP gegen Inkontinenz und/oder Impotenz ein. Und die Wahrscheinlichkeiten dafür liegen nicht im einstelligen Prozent-Bereich und sind nicht "egal".

Und Dein "Tumor" ist höchstwahrscheinlich derzeit eher ein Tumörchen - und Du hast gute Chancen, dass er das noch lange, vielleicht sogar für immer, bleibt.

Ich will hier nichts verharmlosen, aber überlege Dir die Amputationsvariante gut - sie ist irreversibel.

Schorschel

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wenn man danach vorgeht und *wirklich ein AS-Kandidat ist (!)* und dann immer sorgfältig alle Parameter und das Gesamtbild aller Werte (Bildgebung, Laborwerte, Allgemeinbefinden usw.usw.) überwacht und analysiert, dann ist AS nach meiner Überzeugung die beste Option.


Lieber Schorschel
Das Wort "Verharmlosung" war wohl nicht angebracht. Sorry.

Was meine Biopsie mit GS7b angeht:
Auch ich hatte mal einen PSA von 1.4ng/ml, vor genau sieben Jahren,
im zarten Alter von 53 Jahren, also nur wenig älter als Jürgen heute ist.
Ich zweifle nicht, dass damals die 3er-Fraktion die 4er und 5er überwogen hatte,
denn das Hauptmerkmal höherer Aggressivität ist das raschere Wachstum
der entsprechenden Fraktion. Wenn man also damals biopsiert und
ebenso am 5er vorbeigestochert hätte, wäre ein GS7a diagnostiziert worden.
Das heisst NICHT, dass ich meine, bei Jürgen07 verhalte es sich ebenso.

Ich bin durchaus ein Verfechter von AS, und deinen oben zitierten Satz unterschreibe
ich aus Überzeugung. Voraussetzung ist, dass man *"**wirklich ein AS-Kandidat ist (!)"* 
Für Jürgen bedeutet das, aus der Biopsie mittels Zweitmeinung und, falls diese 
ein tieferes Grading ergäbe, per DNA-Zytometrie zu prüfen, ob das zutreffen könnte.
Herbeizwingen oder -reden kann man die AS-Kandidatur nicht.

Aus Lars' Text hättest Du auch diesen Satz rot markieren müssen:



> Problem des AS ist, das keine vernünftigen Parameter existieren die eine   sichere 
> Beurteilung des Carcinoms erlauben ob ein Pat. ein relevantes   P-Ca hat oder nicht.


Die Frage, ob die frühe Entdeckung von Prostatakrebs ein Fluch oder 
Segen sei, lässt sich für den Betroffenen erst in einigen Jahren beurteilen.

@Jürgen,
ich wünsch Dir, dass Du den (hinterher) richtigen Entscheid fällst.
Einen Tip, welcher das sei, kann ich Dir nicht geben.

Carpe diem!
Konrad / Hvielemi

----------


## juergen07

Das ist es ja Schorschel, mein Dilemma!
Wie viele Männer tragen mit 50 so ein Karzinom mit sich rum und wissen es nicht und sterben letztendlich an 
Altersschwäche. Das sehe ich ja genauso.
Natürlich könnte man die chronische Entzündung behandeln, aber da ist ne Zyste drin, ein Tumor und eine Entzündung.
Bisschen viel für ein Organ. Und die Schmerzen sind echt unangenehm. Aber ich verstehe Deinen Einwand durchaus.

Ich hab jetzt gerade gegoogelt und zugegeben, die Martini-Klinik in Hamburg hört sich wirklich richtig gut an. 
Wären auch "nur" 700km. Kann man denn nach dem Eingriff so lange Auto fahren? Alleine!?

*Kennt denn hier jemand die Klinik für Prostata-Therapie in Heidelberg?* Hört sich auch gut an.

----------


## juergen07

Hallo Konrad,

hab Deinen Einwand verstanden und Deine Ausgangslage war ja ähnlich. In 4 Jahren könnte ich auch 7b haben.
Oder schlimmer.
Oder vielleicht jetzt schon 7b wenn die Stanzung etwas versetzt gemacht worden wäre. Wenn ich mir die Erfolgsquote der Martiniklinik auf deren Homepage anschaue hab ich als unter 60 jähriger alle Chancen wieder gesund zu werden und das alle "Funktionen" erhalten bleiben.
Und das ist für mich schon eine Überlegung. Klar, Garantie gibt Dir keiner!

LG Jürgen

----------


## Hvielemi

> hab Deinen Einwand verstanden und Deine Ausgangslage war ja ähnlich. 
> In 4 Jahren könnte ich auch 7b haben.


Das war kein Einwand, sondern ein Hinweis, letztlich warens dann 9,
aber das ist ja die Ausnahme.



> Wenn ich mir die Erfolgsquote der Martiniklinik auf deren Homepage 
> anschaue hab ich als unter 60 jähriger alle Chancen wieder gesund zu 
> werden und dass alle "Funktionen" erhalten bleiben.
> Und das ist für mich schon eine Überlegung. Klar, Garantie gibt Dir keiner!


Wozu 700km fahren (Eisenbahn!), wenn Du in der Region ausgewiesene Kliniken hast?
Ich hab mich von meinem lokalen Urologen operieren lassen.
Kontinent von Moment der Katheterziehens, und Erektionen hatte ich schon
mit dem Schlauch drin (Was überhaupt keinen Spass gemacht hat), und auch
jetzt, nach drei Jahren Androgensuppression hab ich - bei lieber Fürsorge -
ab und zu kräftige Erektionen von durchaus genügender Dauer.
Als ich dem Uro sagte, ich sei kontinent, schmunzelte er wissend.
Wozu hätte ich nach Hamburg oder sonstwohin reisen sollen?

Du wirst schon den richtigen Entscheid treffen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> Kennt denn hier jemand die Klinik für Prostata-Therapie in Heidelberg? Hört sich auch gut an.


Hallo Jürgen,

diese zuvor urologische Praxis hat sich nach dem Umzug in die Bergheimerstrasse -* hier* - ganz gut etabliert, nachdem man in der Anfangszeit vor mehr als 10 Jahren durch damals umstrittene HIFU-Behandlungen auf sich aufmerksam machte. Herr Dr. Deuster, der Gründer, wurde heftig von den Professoren der umliegenden Kliniken Mannheim und natürlich Heidelberg attackiert. Inzwischen gibt es sogar freundschaftliche Kontakte zum Uniklinikum Heidelberg. Trotzdem würde ich mich eher dem Heidelberger Klinikum anvertrauen oder mich von Prof. Michel im Klinikum Mannheim ektomieren lassen.

*"Der Glaube, das, was man wünscht, zu erreichen, ist immer lustvoll"*
(Aristoteles)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Jürgen, obwohl Du an den bisherigen Inputs schon genug zu kauen haben wirst, von mir folg. Überlegungen: 

Zweitmeinungen können generell nicht schaden, allerdings neige ich da Schorschels Einschätzung zu; die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß ein zweiter oder dritter Urologe zu der gleichen Schlußfolgerung wie der Prof. in Karlsruhe kommt, ist hoch. Die meisten Mediziner halten sich, schon aus juristischen Gründen, schlicht an die Leitlinien. Die haben ja auch eine gewisse Berechtigung, sind aber doch nur Statistik und so etwas wie Schema-F. Je besser ich mit Ärzten privat befreundet bin, desto herzlicher deren Geringschätzung der Leitlinien als alleinige oder primäre, na eben, Leitlinie. Was mich an Deiner Stelle irritieren würde ist die Einschätzung des Tumorstatus durch _einen_ Pathologen auf der Basis von _einer_ Stanze. Das wäre mir zu dünn! Auf der Basis würde ich keine Therapieentscheidung treffen, und ganz bestimmt keine pro OP. Ich rate nicht zu einer weiteren Biopsie (die bleibt Dir in gewissem zeitlichen Abstand immer noch), aber zu einer Zweitbegutachtung des Biopsates, evtl. auch zur DNA-Zytometrie. Die Gleason Score Einschätzung ist eine ziemlich subjektive Angelegenheit, die würde ich unbedingt gegenchecken lassen.

Was spricht gegen eine OP, einfach um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein? Genau die weitverbreiteten Nebenwirkungen, vor denen Du Manschetten hast. Ich habe die OP hinter mir, und allein die minimale Rest-Inkontinenz nervt und nervt und nervt, da kann ich mir selbst noch so gut zureden. Es ist wirklich selten und sehr wenig, und verglichen mit vielen anderen hier im Forum jammere ich vermutlich auf hohem Niveau. Ich glaube auch gern, daß es Fälle mit baldiger und 100 %iger Kontinenz gibt, aber meistens, wenn ich Berichte lese von schneller und vollständiger Kontinenz, frage ich unwillkürlich „wirklich?" und lese dann häufig ein paar Halbsätze später „ … außer ein paar Tröpfchen hier und da“. Na ja, nach der Definition wäre ich auch schon lange 100 %ig kontinent. Offensichtlich hat da jeder seine eigenen Maßstäbe und Empfindlichkeiten, vor allem aber, Gedanken-Experimente hin oder her, Du kannst Deine diesbezügliche Empfindlichkeit unmöglich vorher einschätzen.

Im Prinzip das gleiche gilt für das, was Du Impotenz nennst, tatsächlich die Erektile Dysfunktion (hier meistens ED genannt). Auch diese nervt und nervt und nervt, und auch hier ist das eigene Erleben unmöglich vorher einzuschätzen. Ich glaube gern den Berichten, daß man(n) in einer liebevollen Partnerschaft mit einer ED zurechtkommen kann, und so lange mir nicht gleichzeitig Mund und Hände amputiert würden, würde ich mich (was die Partnerin angeht) auch nicht als impotent betrachten. Wir sind aber in einer anderen Situation (was wir gemeinsam haben ist ein Leben als Single) und ich glaube, daß eine ED hier paradoxerweise schwerer wiegt.

Worauf will ich hinaus? So lange, z.B. durch eine Zweitbegutachtung des Biopsates die Option einer AS-Strategie nicht vollends ausgeschlossen ist, würde ich mir das mit der OP sehr, sehr gut überlegen.

----------


## spertel

Zitat : "Wir sind aber  in einer anderen Situation (was wir gemeinsam haben ist ein Leben als  Single) und ich glaube, daß eine ED hier paradoxerweise schwerer wiegt."

Hi Rastaman.....

Diese Assoziation kann ich, zum Zeitpunkt meiner Diagnose in gleicher Situation, nicht ganz nachvollziehen.

Kannst Du mir bei Gelegenheit auf die Sprünge helfen; ich komme da zu keinem Ergebnis......

Weshalb sollte als Single die Situation schwerer wiegen..???

Die Zweitbegutachtung zumindest der einen befallenen Stanze ist natürlich eine vorzügliche Idee.....

Allerbeste Grüße

Spertel

----------


## Schorschel

@ Rastaman: Ich bin sehr beeindruckt von Deinem Beitrag - inhaltlich und vor allem von der Art, wie Du über Dich und Deine Situation berichtest. Ich bin sehr glücklich, dass mir das - bislang - erspart geblieben ist. Ich wünsche Dir von Herzen alles Gute!!!

@ spertel: Ich verstehe das so, lieber Reinhard, dass ein Single ja ab und zu ein Mädel kennenlernt und dann früher oder später erklären muss, dass er Erektionsprobleme hat. Das dürfte oft genug das jähe Ende der sich anbahnenden Beziehung bedeuten. Nach 10 oder 20 Jahren einer glücklichen Ehe ist das in der Regel völlig anders, denke ich.

@ Jürgen: 
1. Ich will Dich nicht nerven, aber Deine Prostata-Probleme - von Zyste bis Prostatitis - müssen anderweitig lösbar sein. Wenn Du sie vor Dir selbst als Alibi für eine RPE benutzen möchtest, ist das natürlich ok - es ist, wie gesagt, Dein Körper, Deine Prostata, Dein Leben. 
2. Die weitere Untersuchung der positiven Stanze einschl. DNA-Zytometrie solltest Du m.E. in jedem Fall machen lassen (es sei denn, Dein RPE-Entschluss steht bereits fest - dann kannst Du Dir das ersparen). Diese vertiefte Diagnostik gehört zwingend zu der von mir weiter oben empfohlenen Kenntniserlangung bzgl. Deines Tumors; sie ist absolute Grundvoraussetzung für eine AS-Entscheidung.

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

> Lieber Schorschel
> Das Wort "Verharmlosung" war wohl nicht angebracht. Sorry.
> ...
> Carpe diem!
> Konrad / Hvielemi


:-))

Schorschel

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Rastaman,

LEITLINIE 

erlaube mir eine Bemerkung hinsichtlich der Bedeutung und Bewertung in der Medizin. Gleichsam als eine Leitlinie, mittels der die Betroffenen die angewandten Methoden der naturwissenschaftlich begründeten Medizin gegenüber anderen Methoden erkennen und abgrenzen können. Das gilt für Ärzte, Patienten sowie für die immer wichtiger werdenden Zahler und - für die eine Berechtigung überpüfenden Juristen.




> Die meisten Mediziner halten sich, schon aus juristischen Gründen, schlicht an die Leitlinien. Die haben ja auch eine gewisse Berechtigung, sind aber doch nur Statistik und so etwas wie Schema-F. Je besser ich mit Ärzten privat befreundet bin, desto herzlicher deren Geringschätzung der Leitlinien als alleinige oder primäre, na eben, Leitlinie.


Es ist sinnvoll die Stellungnahme der Bundeärztekammer zu kennen:




> *Verbindlichkeit von Richtlinien, Leitlinien, Empfehlungen und Stellungnahmen
> * Die Qualität der ärztlichen Berufsausübung orientiert sich an Maßstäben, die von Experten, insbesondere der Medizin, aber auch der Rechtswissenschaften, der Philosophie, der Ethik und der Theologie, erarbeitet werden. Im deutschen Sprachgebrauch haben sich Begriffe etabliert, deren Verbindlichkeit in der unten genannten Reihenfolge abnimmt:
> *Richtlinien*
>  Richtlinien sind meist von Institutionen veröffentlichte Regeln des Handelns und Unterlassens, die dem einzelnen Arzt einen geringen Ermessensspielraum einräumen. Ihre Nichtbeachtung kann Sanktionen nach sich ziehen. Eine ähnliche Verbindlichkeit wie Richtlinien haben Standards, die als normative Vorgaben bezüglich der Erfüllung von Qualitätsanforderungen verstanden werden und durch ihre in der Regel exakte Beschreibung einen mehr technisch-imperativen Charakter haben.
> *Leitlinien*
>  Demgegenüber sind Leitlinien systematisch entwickelte Entscheidungshilfen über angemessene Vorgehensweisen bei speziellen diagnostischen und therapeutischen Problemstellungen. Sie lassen dem Arzt einen Entscheidungsspielraum und "Handlungskorridore", von denen in begründeten Einzelfällen auch abgewichen werden kann.
> *Empfehlungen und Stellungnahmen*
>  wollen die Aufmerksamkeit der Ärzteschaft und der Öffentlichkeit auf änderungsbedürftige und beachtenswerte Sachverhalte lenken. Ein Memorandum dient mit seinem Inhalt der umfassenden Information und Aufklärung. Seine Inhalte sollen für die Urteilsbildung des Arztes über den aktuellen Stand des Wissens ggf. auch über veraltetes Wissen von Nutzen sein.
>  Bundesärztekammer, zitiert:
> http://www.bundesaerztekammer.de/page.asp?his=0.7


Ich möchte nicht bestreiten, dass ich in meiner aktiven Zeit als Mediziner nicht selten außerhalb der Leitlinie - quasi aus dem Bauch heraus - entschieden und gehandelt habe. Und dann stell dir mal vor, wie ich vor dem Richtertisch gestanden wäre. Gestopselt hätte ich sicher. Und den Hinterbliebenen hätte ich nicht mehr...also, deine mit dir befreundeten Mediziner würden meine Einlassung verstehen. 

Und du schreibst ja


> als alleinige oder primäre, na eben, Leitlinie



Ein gutes Neues Jahr allen Mitstreitern, wünscht

Winfried

----------


## juergen07

Nun hab ich den halben Nachmittag lang alle Beiträge, Verlinkungen u.s.w. in meinem thread studiert und so langsam fange ich an mir einen Überblick zu verschaffen.
Nur mit dem zitieren der Passagen komm ich noch nicht richtig klar.

Was *@schorschel* schreibt ist für mich absolut schlüssig und im Prinzip spricht er mir aus der Seele. Natürlich wäre es mein Wunsch mit diesem Karzinom bis zum Ende meiner Tage in Ruhe zu leben und ihn zu beobachten.
Deswegen werde ich auch versuchen, die DNA-Zytometrie in Düsseldorf durchführen zu lassen um etwas mehr Klarheit zu bekommen. Natürlich verstehe ich auch den Einwand es handele sich dabei nur um einen Auszug des Karzinoms, aber ein Restrisiko hat man eh bei dieser Art des Umganges mit PK.
Abwarten was da rauskommt.

Auch die Meinung von Konrad alias *@Hvielemi*, raus ist raus und weg und vergessen kann ich verstehen. Und natürlich gibt es genügend Fälle wo danach alles wieder gut war. Oder fast gut. Kommt darauf an was für Maßstäbe man anlegt wie *@Rastaman* wirklich beeindruckend offen geschildert hat. Auch solche Berichte sind wichtig, man muss eben positives und negatives hören um sich ein Bild machen zu können. 

Genau so habe ich es mir hier vorgestellt als ich mich angemeldet habe. Viele Meinungen, Erfahrungen, Empfehlungen und Berichte. Und daraus ergibt sich langsam ein Bild mit dem ich dann eine Entscheidung treffen kann.
Und die Grundmeinung aller die mir geschrieben haben ist, dass ich noch ein wenig Zeit habe und nicht unmittelbar entscheiden muss. Ganz wichtig für mich. Nur eines ist klar, ich muss dran bleiben.

----------


## juergen07

> Kontinent von Moment der Katheterziehens, und Erektionen hatte ich schon
> mit dem Schlauch drin (Was überhaupt keinen Spass gemacht hat), 
> 
> Du wirst schon den richtigen Entscheid treffen.
> 
> Carpe diem!
> Konrad


Danke für diesen Beitrag Konrad, wusste schon gar nicht mehr wie man lächelt ;-)

----------


## uwes2403

> .....dass ich noch ein wenig Zeit habe und nicht unmittelbar entscheiden muss. Ganz wichtig für mich. Nur eines ist klar, ich muss dran bleiben.


Ganz wichtiger Satz, der Dir hoffentlich etwas mehr - seelische - Ruhe verschafft, um Deine Entscheidung zu treffen.

Viel Glück

Uwe

----------


## juergen07

Hallo Uwe,

alleine schon hier zu schreiben und zu lesen beruhigt mich wieder etwas. Am Anfang konnte ich hier keine zehn Minuten lesen dann hab ich den Laptop zugeklappt, inzwischen klappt das schon ganz gut.

Danke Dir

Gruss

Jürgen

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Jürgen,

das glaube ich Dir.....ging mir vor einem Jahr ganz ähnlich....da läuft ein ziemliches Kopfkino bis man sich einigermaßen sortiert hat.

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## juergen07

> Ich glaube gern den Berichten, daß man(n) in einer liebevollen Partnerschaft mit einer ED zurechtkommen kann, und so lange mir nicht gleichzeitig Mund und Hände amputiert würden, würde ich mich (was die Partnerin angeht) auch nicht als impotent betrachten. Wir sind aber in einer anderen Situation (was wir gemeinsam haben ist ein Leben als Single) und ich glaube, daß eine ED hier paradoxerweise schwerer wiegt.
> 
> Worauf will ich hinaus? So lange, z.B. durch eine Zweitbegutachtung des Biopsates die Option einer AS-Strategie nicht vollends ausgeschlossen ist, würde ich mir das mit der OP sehr, sehr gut überlegen.


So sehe ich das eben auch und so ist es auch! Natürlich wird jede Frau, die man frisch kennenlernt, erstmal sagen, kein Problem, ich liebe Dich doch. Was soll sie auch anderes sagen? 
Aber ob sie es auch so meint? Und noch viel schlimmer, selbst wenn sie es so meint, ob wir es glauben können?
Vielleicht she ich da auch so schwarz, Fakt ist jedenfalls, für eine langjährige Partnerin dürfte dies in der Tat kein Problem sein, sie kennt die anderen Qualitäten Ihres langjährigen Partners.
Vielleicht sehe ich das auch alles zu negativ. Und sicher ist, mit nem Steifen zu sterben ist auch keine Option.

----------


## juergen07

Yupp Uwe, stimmt, Kopfkino ist noch milde ausgedrückt. Deswegen hab ich erstmal verdrängt. Aber nützt ja nix.

Gruß

Jürgen

----------


## Rastaman

@ Spertel

Meine Aussage, daß man(n) als Single von einer ED schwerer betroffen ist, als wenn man in einer (auch sexuell) gut eingespielten Partnerschaft lebt, ist von Schorschel ganz gut interpretiert worden. So ähnlich war das gemeint. Klar - jeder wird das anders erleben, vielleicht hätte ich nicht verallgemeinern sollen. Meine körperlichen Reaktionen auf schöne Frauen (nennen wir es beim Namen: u.a. ein kräftiger Ständer) waren immer sehr stark, und ich fand das immer herrlich, ganz unabhängig davon, ob das irgendwas nach sich zog. Und den Frauen, wenn sich denn etwas daraus entwickelte, hat das auch immer gut gefallen.

Was mir genauso fehlt sind die spontanen Erektionen, an denen ich mich seit meiner Pubertät immer erfreuen konnte, meistens einfach so, aus dem nichts, häufig ohne sexuellen Kontext. Sonnenschein auf der Haut reichte schon. Noch besser: Trübstes Wetter - Spontanerektion aus dem nichts - innerlicher Sonnenaufgang - Toll. War anfangs sehr verwirrend. Tatsächlich bin ich im Lauf der Jahre drauf gekommen, daß das mit Sexualität direkt gar nichts zu tun hatte, es war selbstverständlicher Teil des Körpers wie Atmen, Hunger, Herzschlag. Da das Gehirn ja ständig am Einordnen und Erklären und Benamsen ist, habe ich es für mich als körperlichen Ausdruck von Lebensfreude interpretiert.

Schwer, anderen den Verlust von etwas zu beschreiben, das einerseits spontan und unberechenbar, andererseits immer und selbstverständlich da war. Freunden, die mich deshalb trösten wollten, habe ich versucht, es mit einer Analogie zu verklaren: Stellt Euch vor, ihr würdet plötzlich den Geschmackssinn verlieren. Hinkt wie jeder Vergleich. Kann man ohne Geschmackssinn leben? Klar kann man, aber zumindest die Liebhaber von Gut Essen und Trinken kriegen vielleicht eine leise Ahnung, wie sich der Verlust eines bis dato selbstverständlichen sinnlichen Erlebens anfühlen könnte. 

Hätte nicht gedacht, daß der Teil meines Lebens mir so sehr fehlen würde...


@ Winfried 

Danke für die Zusamenfassung betr. Leilinien und Co. Ich habe gar nicht so viel dagegen, wenn es nicht häufig so schematisch und vorhersehbar abliefe. Auch ich würde ungern in's Blaue an mir herumexperimentieren lassen, und ich verstehe jeden Arzt, der evtl. juristische Weiterungen mitdenkt. Noch sind wir ja ein bißchen von den amerikanischen Verhältnissen entfernt, wo jeder Arzt jederzeit auf's Verklagt-werden gefaßt sein muß und sich deshalb tunlichst noch viel sklavischer an Leitlinien und Co. hält (und nebenbei ungeheuerliche Versicherungsprämien zahlt). Ich finde es nur hin und wieder erhellend, wenn mir Ärzte auf privater Ebene sagen "Na ja, die Leitlinien sagen dies, für mich selber würde ich anders vorgehen...", und wie häufig ich höre "da würde ich erst mal gar nichts machen..."

@ Jürgen

Ich wollte Dir keine Angst machen, aber ich glaube, Du hast mich schon richtig verstanden. Es ist eben leider keine so leichte OP wie die Entfernung des Blinddarms. Und die freundlichen Statistiken der Martiniklinik (wo bestimmt hervorragende Operateure arbeiten) betr. Kontinenz und Erektionsfähigkeit sind hier schon kontrovers diskutiert worden...

----------


## juergen07

> Ich wollte Dir keine Angst machen, aber ich glaube, Du hast mich schon richtig verstanden. Es ist eben leider keine so leichte OP wie die Entfernung des Blinddarms. Und die freundlichen Statistiken der Martiniklinik (wo bestimmt hervorragende Operateure arbeiten) betr. Kontinenz und Erektionsfähigkeit sind hier schon kontrovers diskutiert worden...


Hast mir keine angst gemacht, war einfach nur offen und ehrlich. Auch darauf sollte man ( ich ) vorbereitet werden und sein.

Gruß

Jürgen

----------


## spertel

Mensch, Rastaman.....

Da haben wir wohl die gleichen "Hobbies" gehabt; ich versteh´schon was Du gemeint hast. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob in einer vermeintlich glücklichen Partnerschaft die Dinge günstiger wären.Auch ich weiss natürlich was Spass macht, und das ein oder andere "Sahneschnittchen" war schon dabei. Ich kann daher die von Dir geschilderten Gedanken sehr gut nachvollziehen !!

Ich bin nur gaaanz sicher, dass die sich alle irgendwann bei passender Gelegenheit aus dem Staub gemacht hätten; mit Anfang vierzig hätten die sich nicht nur mit "nett sein, in den Mantel helfen oder Tür aufhalten" zufrieden gegeben. Da hätte mich auch keine Partnerschaft oder Ehe gerettet, zumal ich nicht als pflegeleicht gelte, meine Kiddies immer Priorität genossen haben und ich mich auch nicht kommandieren lasse.

Es hätte also nicht den geringsten Grund gegeben bei mir zu bleiben.

Deswegen war ich im nachhinein erleichtert, dass mich die Diagnose in einer stressfreien Zeit erwischt hat, ich hatte keinen Druck gespürt, vorhandenen Bedürfnissen gerecht zu werden. Ich war frei und musste keine Angst haben verlassen zu werden. Mir treibt es heute noch Schweissperlen auf die Stirn, wenn ich mir vorstelle, es hätte mich früher zu einem viel ungünstigeren Zeitpunkt erwischt (..obwohl der Zeitpunkt ja immer ungünstig ist).

Es stellt sich doch immer die Frage der Alternative, die man doch in unserem Alter nicht hat.

Klar hätte ich weiter, meist im Urlaub unter Spaniens Sonne, beim Tänzchen, gut gebräunt im weissen Designerhemdchen, alleinreisende Damen mit meinem Restcharme bespasst, es bleibt jedoch die Frage, ob das mit Knochenmetastasen immer noch Spass machen würde, die sich bei passiver Vorgehensweise irgendwann einmal eingestellt hätten.

Seit meiner Diagnose 2005 hatte ich die zweifelhafte Ehre, an zahlreichen Beisetzungen teilzunehmen. Darunter waren -5- gute Kumpels, alle mit Krebs, keiner war älter als 50 Jahre, nur einen hatte es noch schlimmer erwischt, nach Gehirnblutung und 5 Jahren als Schwerstpflegefall im Heim wurde er 2011 endlich erlöst. Man ist zusammen aufgewachsen, man ist jahrelang zu Hertha gegangen, keiner hatte auch nur den Hauch einer Chance und keiner hat die Diagnose länger als -4- Jahre überlebt. Meine Mutter ist mit 34 von dieser Welt gegangen.

Und nun soll ich mir ernsthaft über die -3- Tropfen, die mir statistisch pro Jahr in die Hose gehen, Gedanken machen ??? Nö......

Eine komplette ED ist bei mir trotz Bestrahlung nicht gegeben, momentan habe ich sogar das Gefühl, dass die Kurve wieder nach oben geht; man könnte natürlich die hier geschilderten und bewärten Hilfsmittel, wie Implantate nutzen, ich habe mich allerdings gut mit meiner Situation arrangiert, zumindest bis jetzt, und wenn´s mal mit einer richtig tollen und mondänen Dame "eng" wird, dann gebe ich eben den treuen Ehemann und mache mich aus dem Staub, soll´n sich doch andere hier die Zähne ausbeissen. 
Ich gebe zu, dass ich in diesen Situationen auch schon mal frustriert gewesen bin, da mir immer noch bewusst war, wie ich die Sache früher bearbeitet habe; diese spontane Frust hat sich aber sehr schnell wieder gelegt.

Manchmal glaube ich. dass ich ganz glücklich darüber bin, die Last des *Maitre de Pläisir* los zu sein; ich setze nun andere Prioritäten und erfreue mich immer noch, dass es mir eigentlich ziemlich gut geht. Im März wird wieder PSA gemessen, drei Tage bis zum Ergebnis wird wieder geschwitzt, und dann seh´n wir mal weiter.

Jetzt wird der Rucksack gepackt.....Donnerstag geht´s in Richtung Vietnam.....glaub´mir, auch das macht richtig Freude !

Allen ein glückliches und PSA-freies Jahr 2014

Gruss

Spertel

----------


## Harald_1933

> Da kann ich überhaupt nicht folgen:
> Eine Biopsie-Stanze oder auch eine FNAB sticht in die Prostata und entnimmt einen äusserst kleinen Bruchteil davon. Hiervon wiederum wird ein kleiner Teil entnommen für die Untersuchung des DNA-Gewichtes. Es bleibt also eine Stichprobe einer Stichprobe, die untersucht wird. Das objektive Ergebnis dieser Messung betrifft ausschliesslich die zuvor entnommene Probe. Das Problem des Danebenstechens bleibt also bestehen. Niemand weiss, was sich einen Zehntel Millimeter neben der Nadel in der Prostata abspielt. Die DNA-Zytometrie bezieht sich also ebenso auf eine Stichprobe, wie der mikroskopisch erhobene Gleason-Befund.


Lieber Konrad,

Du hast Dich nun auch bei diesem von mir favorisierten Thema so kundig gemacht, dass Du meiner eher euphorischen Logik berechtigt widersprechen konntest.

In der Tat stellt auch die DNA-Ploidie-Bestimmung an Stanzbiopsien von Prostatakarzinomen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes eine "Stichprobe" dar.

Der von mir angesprochene Professor Dr. med. Alfred Böcking, unbestritten einer der besten Zyto-Pathologen mit internationaler Anerkennung, meint allerdings ergänzend hierzu, dass alles Tumorgewebe, dass sich in allen Stanzbiopsien befindet, einer sog. enzymatischen Zellvereinzelung zugeführt wird, an deren Präparaten dann die DNA-Messungen erfolgen.

Da man dies mittlerweile vollautomatisch vornehmen lässt, werden auch alle im Präparat enthaltenen Tumorzellkerne gemessen. Das können  
dann schon mal 1.000 bis 10.000 Stück sein. Damit ist das Ergebnis für die in den Stanzen enthaltenen Tumorherde voll repräsentativ.

Nicht die DNA-Zytometrie stellt also die Stichprobe dar, denn es werden alle in ihr enthaltenen Tumorzellen gemessen, sondern die Biopsien  
selbst. Das Stichproben-Problem ist also für die Bestimmung des Gleason-Scores und der DNA-Ploidie dasselbe.

Dass die in Biopsien erhaltenen DNA-Ploidie-Grade für diejenigen des  Gesamttumors repräsentativer sind als dies für den Gleason-Score der  
Fall ist, konnte in mehreren wissenschaftlichen Publikationen belegt werden.

Für zwei mir von Prof. Böcking per E-Mail als Anhang übermittelte aktuelle Publikationen muß erst noch die Zustimmung der betreffenden Verlage der beiden Zeitschriften eingeholt werden, um sie in diesem Forum präsentieren zu dürfen. Ich bitte höflich noch um etwas Geduld.

*"Die Welt gehört denen, die Hirn haben und Stirn bieten"*
(Dorothea Siems)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> Jetzt wird der Rucksack gepackt.....Donnerstag geht´s in Richtung Vietnam.....glaub´mir, auch das macht richtig Freude !


Hallo Reinhard,

diese Freude kann ich nachempfinden. Sicher wirst Du auch Kambodscha einen Besuch abstatten, um die Fitness bei der Erklimmung der vielen Urwaldtempel zu testen. Viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen und natürlich einen Allzeitniedrigpsawert.

Gruß Harald

----------


## juergen07

So, jetzt hab ich den pathologischen Befund erhalten, verstehe allerdings nur Bahnhof.

 Der Bericht lautet abschliessend wie folgt:

*Kritischer Bericht:* 
In der Stanzbiopsie rechts apikal 2 ein umschriebener Herd eines mittelgradig differenzierten acinären Adenocarcinoms der Prostata (2)

Da dieser Herd nur ca. 15 bis 20% der Stanze einnimmt, wird die Diagnose sicherheitshalber noch immunhistochemisch überprüft. Nachbericht folgt.

In der Stanzbiopsie rechts mitte 1 eine kleine Gruppe verdächtiger Drüsen, deren ausstattung mit
Basalzellen immunhistochemisch überprüft wird (3.)
In der Stanzbiopsie rechts basal 1 wenige auffällige Drüsen, auf deren weitere Aufarbeitung aus
quantitativen Gründen verzichtet wird (5.)
In den übrigen Stanzbiopsien glanduläres und stromales Prostatagewebe mit intraglandulärer
Konkrementbildung und geringer chronischer Prostatitis.

*Nachbericht:*
Block2: K903 (34ß12), p63
Block3: K903 (34ß12), p63
Ergebnisse der immunhistochemischen Untersuchung:
Zu 2.: Diese Drüsen lassen eine p63- oder K903- positive Basalzellschicht vollständig vermissen.
Zu 3.: In dieser kleinen drüsengruppe fehlt eine Basalzellschicht überwiegend, ganz vereinzelt ist sie jedoch noch vorhanden.

*Histologische Beurteilung der Tumorinfiltrate einzelner Faktoren:

                        Inflationsgrad:                   Gleason score
Fraktion 2:               15%                            3 (60%) + 4 (40%) = 7a*

Zweiter kritischer Bericht:

Die Zusatzuntersuchung untermauert die obige Diagnose eines Adenocarcioms in der
Stanzbiopsie rechts apikal2 (2.)
In der Stanzbiopsie rechts Mitte 1 eine kleine Gruppe nahezu basalzellfreier Drüsen, die für ein
Adenocarcinom noch nicht beweisend sind (3.)

Prostatastanzbiopsien mit Infiltration durch ein azinäres Adenokarzinom in der o.a. Fraktion
(C61.9,M8140/3).
Perineuralscheideninfiltration: Nein
*Größter zusammenhängender Tumorherd: 3,3mm*

*Seite: rechts
Malignitätsgrad:   G2 ( mäßig differenziert)
Subgrading nach helpap:   Grad IIb
Höchster Gleason score in einer Stanze: 3 (60%) + 4 (40%) = 7a
Weiteres Gleason Muster: Keines
Tumorstadium:   T1c*

Histologische Kriterien für den Einschluss in die PREFERE Studie erfüllt: Ja

Ah ha. Und jetzt? Hört sich das jetzt gut an oder nicht wirklich so schön?

----------


## juergen07

Hey Spertel,

Dir einen schönen und erholsamen Urlaub. Ich finde Deine Offenheit klasse und bejahe Deine heutige Einstellung zum Leben.
Danke Dir.

Viele Grüße

Jürgen

----------


## juergen07

Nach der Active-Surveillance-Strategie Vorgaben der S3-Leitlinie:

*SOLLWERTE:*
 -  PSA-WERT <= 10ng/ml 
- Gleason-Score <= 6 
- T1c und T2a 
- Tumor in <= 2 Stanzen 
- <= 50% Tumor in einer Stanze 

*ISTWERTE:*
- PSA-Wert 1,4
- Gleason Score: 1,4
- T1C
- Tumor in 1 Stanze
- Herd nimmt 15-20% der Stanze ein.

Also bis auf den Gleason score sind alle Parameter für As eingehalten. Und die Einschätzung des GS ist subjektiv alle anderen parameter objektiv.
Also für mich hört sich das nicht wirklich schlecht an, oder?

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Jürgen,

jetzt versteh ich nichts mehr. Du schreibst oben den pathalogischen Befund:

*Histologische Beurteilung der Tumorinfiltrate einzelner Faktoren:

                        Inflationsgrad:                   Gleason score
Fraktion 2:               15%                            3 (60%) + 4 (40%) = 7a

*Also mit 7a wollte ich kein AS machen.

Gruss arti

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Jürgen,
erst mal keine Panik , mit GS 7a in 1  Stanze steht da kein unmittelbarer Weltuntergang bevor, das ist m.E. nach der beste Tatbestand bei mittlerem Risiko .
Kläre mal bitte 2 Punkte:
a)der Einschluss in die PREFERE Studie, Du schreibst Kriterien erfüllt und da steht keine Einschränkung bedeutet ob Du es nun wahrnimmst oder nicht, dass jeweils
radikale Operation
perkutante Bestrahlung
LDR Brachytherapie
aktive surveillance
anwendbar sind insoweit wäre es wichtig per Zweitpathologie zu klären GS 6 oder 7a wobei tendenziell zunehmend auch GS7a bei geringem Stanzenbefall in die AS hereingenommen wird
b)was nicht ganz so prickelnd ist wäre die Lage der karzinombezogenen Stanze apical 2, d.h. unten da solltest du etwas genaueres dazu bekommen (Abstand Größe Lage etc.) durch Urologe / Pathologe denn in Einzelfällen ist
das, da es unten keinen so hart definierten Kapselrand gibt eine Risikozone für einen positiven Resektionsrand bei einer zu späten invasiven Behandlung.

----------


## juergen07

Hallo Arti,

ja, der Gleason Score ist lt. Beurteilung des ersten Pathologen 7a. Dazu sollte man wissen, dass Pathologen den Gleason score subjektiv "einschätzen"
In jedem 6.-7. Fall wurde lt. einer Studie ( Referenz: Grading durch Epstein ) ein score-Wert von einem Referenzpathologen um bis zu ZWEI Punkte nach oben oder unter korrigiert !

Lass es bei mir nur einen Punkt nach unten sein und ich wurde alle Voraussetzungen für AS erfüllen. Ist meine Hoffnung unberechtigt?

Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## juergen07

Hallo Guenther,

na ja, 7a macht mich schon etwas nervös aber ich hab´s im Griff.

"kriterien erfüllt" schreibe nicht ich, das steht im Abschlussbericht des Pathologen. Nur hatte ich mich bereits im Vorfeld für die PREFERE Studie interessiert und meine Urologin
betreibt diese Studie auch.

Und natürlich ist meine Hoffnung, eine Zweit .- und ggf. 3. Pathologe korrigieren nach unten. Die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt.

Am 17.01. habe ich einen Termin zur Besprechung bei meiner Hausurologin, ich werde sie auf die von Dir genannten Punkte ansprechen.

Danke Dir.
Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Jürgen,

ich mache es kurz. Wirf mal einen Blick in die folgenden Links:

http://www.prostata.de/pca_klassifikation.html

http://www.krebsinformationsdienst.d...bs/befunde.php

http://www.prostata-shg-bretten.de/A...es/Helpap1.pdf

http://www.pca-arena.de/diagnostik/tumorstadien.html

Das WHO-Grading und der Altmeister Helpap haben dafür gesorgt, dass aus GS 6 meist 7a herausgelesen wird.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> jetzt versteh ich nichts mehr. Du schreibst oben den pathalogischen Befund:
> 
> *Histologische Beurteilung der Tumorinfiltrate einzelner Faktoren:
> 
>                         Inflationsgrad:                   Gleason score
> Fraktion 2:               15%                            3 (60%) + 4 (40%) = 7a
> 
> ...


GS 7a ist m.E. nicht wirklich ein Ausschlusskriterium für AS, wenn die sonstigen Rahmenbedingungen stimmen.  

Was mir bei Dir, Jürgen, aufgrund der Histologie-Details zu denken gibt, sind die 15% Tumoranteil in der positiven Stanze und der 40%-ige GS4-Anteil. Beides halte ich für eher zu hoch bzgl. Deiner Eignung für AS.

Daher ist die Zweitbefundung m.E. erst recht wichtig. Wenn sich dabei diese beiden Werte bestätigen, solltest Du nochmal mit wirklichen Fachleuten (dazu gehöre ich nicht) intensiv über das AS-Thema sprechen. Auch die DNA-Zytometrie solltest Du machen lassen.

Sorry, dass ich jetzt etwas weniger optimistisch bzgl. AS als Option für Dich klinge, aber man darf sich bei den Parametern nichts in die Tasche lügen. 

Wenn Du die Zweitbefundung und die DNA-Z. vorliegen hast, stelle die Ergebnisse ins Forum, wenn Du möchtest. Wenn Dich dann meine Meinung interessiert, schreibe mir am besten eine PN, da ich nur noch sehr selten im Forum lese.

Alles Gute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Schorschel

----------


## juergen07

Danke Harald,

ich lese ;-)

----------


## juergen07

> GS 7a ist m.E. nicht wirklich ein Ausschlusskriterium für AS, wenn die sonstigen Rahmenbedingungen stimmen.  
> 
> Was mir bei Dir, Jürgen, aufgrund der Histologie-Details zu denken gibt, sind die 15% Tumoranteil in der positiven Stanze und der 40%-ige GS4-Anteil. Beides halte ich für eher zu hoch bzgl. Deiner Eignung für AS.
> 
> Daher ist die Zweitbefundung m.E. erst recht wichtig. Wenn sich dabei diese beiden Werte bestätigen, solltest Du nochmal mit wirklichen Fachleuten (dazu gehöre ich nicht) intensiv über das AS-Thema sprechen. Auch die DNA-Zytometrie solltest Du machen lassen.
> 
> Sorry, dass ich jetzt etwas weniger optimistisch bzgl. AS als Option für Dich klinge, aber man darf sich bei den Parametern nichts in die Tasche lügen. 
> 
> Wenn Du die Zweitbefundung und die DNA-Z. vorliegen hast, stelle die Ergebnisse ins Forum, wenn Du möchtest. Wenn Dich dann meine Meinung interessiert, schreibe mir am besten eine PN, da ich nur noch sehr selten im Forum lese.
> ...


Hallo Schorschel,

ist schon okay, deswegen bin ich ja hier. Ich möchte die Wahrheit hören und ernstgemeinte Vorschläge, kein Süßholzgeraspel.

Natürlich bin ich mir darüber im Klaren das es evtl. auf eine OP hinausläuft. Ich will einfach ALLE Optionen geckeckt haben, falls alles schief läuft nach der OP muß ich mir
dann wenigstens keine Vorwürfe machen.

Besprechung mit meiner Hausurulogin wurde jetzt vorgezogen auf den 10.01.2014. Man wird sehen.

Alles Gute an euch da draussen

Jürgen

----------


## juergen07

Leider hat mir mein Termin mit meiner Urologin nicht wirklich was gebracht. Die wusste nämlich von nichts, keinerlei Info von der Klinik erhalten. Super!
Also hab ich sie eben aufgeklärt, ich hatte ja den Bericht.

Auf jeden Fall wird die "verdächtige" Probe jetzt zur Uniklinik nach Freiburg geschickt um dort eine DNA_Zytometrie durchzuführen. Das dauert halt wieder.

Alerdings ist mir heute noch etwas eingefallen.

Im Oktober habe ich noch aufgrund meiner häufigen Antriebsunlust meinen Testosteronspiegel überprüfen lassen. Und der war wohl ziemlich im Keller!!
Heute weiss ich warum - der Tumor ernährt sich davon :-(

Tja, und da habe ich eine *Injektionslösung Testosteronundecanoat 1000mg* erhalten. Die zweite sollte ich 3 Wochen später erhalten, da war allerdings dann klar dass ich Krebs habe.
Hab ich jetzt ein noch grösseres Problem da ich den Tumor unbewusst so richtig mit Nahrung versorgt habe oder wirkt sich dies nicht wirklich aus.
Ich weiß, eine Frage für den Arzt, aber ich frag jetzt einfach mal in die Runde, hier sind ja doch user mit Ahnung.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Auf jeden Fall wird die "verdächtige" Probe jetzt zur Uniklinik nach Freiburg geschickt um dort eine DNA_Zytometrie durchzuführen. Das dauert halt wieder.


Hallo Jürgen,

nichts gegen Freiburg, aber *hier* wäre nach meiner Einschätzung die kompetentere Anlaufstation gewesen bzw. ist sie das.




> Tja, und da habe ich eine Injektionslösung Testosteronundecanoat 1000mg erhalten. Die zweite sollte ich 3 Wochen später erhalten, da war allerdings dann klar dass ich Krebs habe. Hab ich jetzt ein noch grösseres Problem da ich den Tumor unbewusst so richtig mit Nahrung versorgt habe oder wirkt sich dies nicht wirklich aus.


Genaueres weiß man nicht, denn es gibt durchaus PCa-Tumore mit hoher Malignität, die sich durch zusätzliches Testosteron beeindrucken lassen. Im Normalfall ist das allerdings eher kontraproduktiv.

Ich bin gespannt, was Dir und Deinem Arzt sonst noch so im Kopf herumgeht. Alles Gute weiterhin.

*"An sich ist nichts weder gut noch böse. Das Denken macht es erst dazu"*
(Shakespeare]

Gruß Harald

----------


## juergen07

> Ich bin gespannt, was Dir und Deinem Arzt sonst noch so im Kopf herumgeht. 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Harald


Hallo Harald,

mir schwirrt verständlicherweise so einiges im Kopf herum. "Krebs" war für mich erst ein fürchterliches Thema als mein Vater im Frühjahr 2012 mit 78 an Lungenkrebs gestorben ist. Zu Hause. 
Wie das war brauch ich wohl niemandem zu erläutern.
Für mich persönlich war diese Krankheit allerdings weit weg. Bis jetzt.

Auch meine Ärztin wusste zu dem Zeitpunkt der Testosteronverabreichung noch nichts von dem Karzinom. Tastbefund und PSA waren da ja völlig unauffällig. Auch ein Proktologe hatte 6 Monate zuvor nichts festgestellt. 
Insofern mache ich da niemandem Vorwürfe.

Insofern verstehe ich Deine Aussage nicht ganz. Aber ich lass mich gerne von Dir aufklären.

Gruß

Jürgen

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Jürgen,

irgendwie komme ich mit der chronologischen Abfolge: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...4136#post74136 nicht mehr klar. Plötzlich zusätzlich Testosteron nur wegen Antriebsunlust. Für mich ist das schon starker Tobak??

*"Es steckt oft mehr Geist und Scharfsinn in einem Irrtum als in einer Entdeckung"*
(Joseph Joubert)

Gruß Harald

----------


## juergen07

Harald, ES IST SO!!!! 
Sorry, an diese blöde Testosteronspritze hab ich doch nach der Diagnose überhaupt nicht mehr gedacht! Da war für mich auch kein Zusammenhang. 
Der Spiegel wurde gemessen und war sehr niedrig ( frag mich jetzt nicht nach dem Wert ). 
Aussage damals: "Sie haben den testosteronspiegel eines 70 jährigen". 
Daran erinnere ich mich genau. Und die Lust.-und Antriebslosigkeit wurden damit in Verbindung gebracht. Mehr kann ich als Laie nicht dazu schreiben.

Ich habe durch Zufall gelesen, dass es zwischen niedrigem Testosteronspiegel und Karzinom wohl einen Zusammenhang gibt. 

Gruß

Jürgen

P.S.: Hab mir gerade die Packungsbeilage geschnappt:
„h Storungen der Sexualfunktion (Impotenz)
„h Sterilitat (Infertilitat)
„h Abnahme des Geschlechtstriebs
„h Mudigkeit
„h Depressive Verstimmungen
„h Verlust von Knochensubstanz aufgrund der niedrigen Hormonkonzentration

"Müdigkeit", "Depressive Verstimmungen" - trifft ( traf) zu
"Abnahme des Geschlechtstriebes" - keine Ahnung, bin ja seit 2 Jahren solo!!!

----------


## juergen07

Hab den Beipackzettel geade zu Ende gelesen. 

Zitat:
Nebido darf NICHT angewendet werden,
„h wenn Sie uberempfindlich (allergisch) gegen Testosteronundecanoat oder einen der sonstigen Bestandteile von Nebido sind (siehe Abschnitt .Was Nebido enthalt¡§)
„h wenn Sie Krebs oder den Verdacht auf Krebs der Vorsteherdruse (Prostata) oder der mannlichen Brust, dessen Wachstum durch mannliche Geschlechtshormone (Androgene) angeregt wird, hatten oder haben
„h wenn Sie einen Lebertumor hatten oder haben

Frage hat sich erledigt :-(

----------


## Hvielemi

> Zitat:
> Nebido darf NICHT angewendet werden,
> - wenn Sie Krebs oder den Verdacht auf Krebs der Vorsteherdruse (Prostata) 
> oder der mannlichen Brust, dessen Wachstum durch mannliche Geschlechtshormone 
> (Androgene) angeregt wird, hatten oder haben 
> 
> Frage hat sich erledigt :-(


Ja, Jürgen, diese Frage *ist* erledigt:

Dein Krebs ist schon einige Jahre alt.
Von zwischendrin einigen Wochen etwas mehr Testosteron
 ist da nichts massgebendes geschehen.





> "Müdigkeit", "Depressive Verstimmungen" - trifft ( traf) zu
> "Abnahme des Geschlechtstriebes" - keine Ahnung, bin ja seit 2 Jahren solo!


Ich glaube nicht, dass es nur das 'Nebido' ist, das dich nun "*traf*" schreiben lässt.
Das Leben wird Dir noch viele Wendungen bringen.
In meinem Bericht auf myprostate.eu steht dieser Satz:
_
"Anfang Mai habe ich den Pico del Teide (3715m) auf Teneriffa von der Küste aus bestiegen.
Ich fühle mich kräftig und habe mich gar frisch verliebt."_

Nie hätte ich gedacht, dass so etwas einem bald 60-jährigen 'Single' ohne Prostata
geschehen kann ...

Heute kotz ich wiedermal, aber das geht vorbei.

Carpe diem!
Konrad / Hvielemi

----------


## juergen07

Hallo Konrad,

danke für Deine aufmunternden Worte. Ist wohl nicht unser Tag heute :-(

Das Testosteron ist nicht für den Tumor verantwortlich, so weit ist mir das klar. Aber eventuell hab ich ihn unabsichtlich damit angeschoben, ein niedriger Testowert ist wohl von Vorteil bei einem Karzinom, speziell in der Prostata.
So what, ist sowieso zu spät und ich hab nur eine Injektion bekommen, die zweite liegt vor mir auf dem Tisch.
Gott sei Dank hatte ich total vergessen mir die zweite Injektion geben zu lassen. 

Dann werd ich künftig wohl auch mehr Sport betreiben, und Teneriffa war ich noch nie, wäre ein Ziel.

Das Leben hält wohl noch manche Überraschung für uns bereit.

----------


## juergen07

> Ich glaube nicht, dass es nur das 'Nebido' ist, das dich nun "*traf*" schreiben lässt.
> Das Leben wird Dir noch viele Wendungen bringen.
> 
> Carpe diem!
> Konrad / Hvielemi


Und damit triffst Du den Nagel auf den Kopf

Liebe Grüsse

Jürgen

----------


## M Schostak

> Hab ich noch eine Wahl? Ist es Wahnsinn bei diesem gleason-score weiter zu beobachten oder sollte ich es einfach riskieren.
> Mein PSA ist doch traumhaft ( 1,4 ) die Prostata NICHT vergrössert, nur eine Stanze war negativ!
> 
> Und ja, ich habe Angs vor Inkontinenz, Angst vor Impotenz und Angst vor den psychischen Folgen. Wie gesagt, ich bin Singel,
>  da ist keine Frau die mich tröstend in den Arm nimmt und mir ins Ohr flüstert sie liebt mich trotzdem.
> Andererseits habe ich Kinder und somit Verantwortung.


Das wichtigste an dieser Stelle ist zunächst Ruhe zu bewahren und eine Zweitmeinung in einem Zentrum einzuholen. Im Parallelthread http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ich-radikal-OP
habe ich eben Folgendes geschrieben




> Das wichtigste ist eine neutrale, vollständige und leitliniengerechte, interdisziplinäre Beratung, am besten gleichzeitig durch einen Strahlentherapeuten und den Urologen. Das empfehlen auch die Leitlinien.
> So etwas in Reinform bieten nur wenige der Prostatazentren an (z.B. Berlin Charité und wir in Magdeburg). So gut wie immer hat man biologisch mehrere Monate Zeit, so dass man locker eine zweit- oder Drittmeinung einholen kann und sollte
> Nicht jeder Krebs muss sofort behandelt werden und so gut wie immer gibt es mehrere Wege. Das Spektrum reicht von Aktivem Beobachten, über die Radikal-Op, die Bestrahlung von außen und innen bis hin zu fokalen Therapien.
> Wir bieten alle genannten Therapien an und sind auch Referenzzentrum für HIFU. Von mir stammen die beiden HIFU-Studien, die im Moment in Deutschland laufen. 
> 
> Wenn Sie eine solche Beratung wünschen und die Uni Magdeburg erreichbar ist, sollten Sie einen Termin in der interdisziplinären Sprechstunde vereinbaren (immer Montags, es berät der Chef der Strahlentherapie, Prof. Gademann und ich).
> Telefonnummer und Adresse in meinem Profil.
> 
> Herzliche Grüße
> ...


Herzliche Grüße

M Schostak

----------


## juergen07

Hallo Herr Professor Schostak,

danke für Ihren Beitrag. Die HIFU-Therapie ist für mich jetzt Neuland und Magdeburg nicht wirklich um die Ecke aber ich werde mich einlesen und ggf. einen Termin vereinbaren.
Ich möchte nur noch die DNA-Zytometrie abwarten. Dann kann ich auch mit verwertbarem Material bei Ihnen aufschlagen.

Viele Grüße

Jürgen

----------


## M Schostak

> Hallo Herr Professor Schostak,
> 
> danke für Ihren Beitrag. Die HIFU-Therapie ist für mich jetzt Neuland


Hallo Jürgen 07,
Vieleicht ein Mißverständnis, weil ich den Beitrag aus dem anderen Thread kopiert hatte, in dem der ebenfalls 49-jährige Betroffene (Eisblume 2386) nach HIFU gefragt hat. 
Die wesentliche Message sollte sein: Ruhe bewahren und Zweitmeinung einholen, das Spektrum der Möglichkeiten ist groß: Mehrere Standards und mehrere Alternativen.

Herzliche Grüße

M Schostak

----------


## juergen07

Ich habe mich lange nicht mehr gemeldet, die Ereignisse haben sich dann doch überschlagen.
Nach langem hin und her habe ich mich für die OP und somit die radikale Entfernung der Prostata entschieden.

Beim Schreiben dieser Zeilen liege ich noch in der Uniklinik, morgen werde ich entlassen.

Am 19.02. wurde ich in der Uniklinik des Saarlandes in Homburg von Prof. Stöckle nach der da vinci Methode operiert.
Die OP verlief problemlos, das OP TEAM und auch die Schwestern und Ärzte auf Station sind wirklich
sehr sehr freundlich. Ich habe mich hier bestens aufgehoben gefühlt.

Heute morgen wurde der Katheter gezogen, endlich bin ich dieses Teil los.
Was mir jetzt aber schwer zu schaffen macht ist der Harnverlust. Von "Tröpfchen", wie ich es teilweise gelesen habe kann da nicht mehr die Rede sein. Das belastet mich im Moment extrem.

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Juergen,

zuerst mal Glückwunsch zu der gut überstandenen OP, in ein paar Tagen wirst du wohl noch den Pathologiebericht erhalten, der dir dann noch Aufschluss über deinen Krebs gibt.

Lass dich von der momentanen Inkontinenz nicht entmutigen. Häufig liest man hier im Forum, dass die Operierten stolz berichten, sofort nach Ziehen des Katheters trocken zu sein, das frustriert natürlich in deiner Situation. Mir ging es so wie dir: ich benötigte nach Verlassen des KH 6 und manchmal mehr Vorlagen pro Tag, mit dieser Situation bin ich in die AHB, immerhin nach drei Wochen kam ich schon mit 4 Vorlagen aus. Erst durch beständiges Beckenbodentraining, wie ich es dort gelernt hatte, wurde ich nach 3 MONATEN kontinent. Während dieser Zeit nahm die Anzahl der nötigen Vorlagen kontinuierlich ab, ich habe das jeden Tag protokolliert (bin halt Ingenieur, der macht sowas) und mich daran erfreut.

Also nur Mut und dran bleiben.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Jürgen,

als schlanker, sportlicher Mensch war ich fest davon überzeugt, daß ich nach der RPE schnell und leicht wieder kontinent werden würde, auch die meisten Mediziner hatten mir sinngemäß suggeriert, na, wenn Sie das nicht schnell hinkriegen, wer denn dann. War leider nicht so. Nach dem Ziehen des Katheters lief es nur so, ich war entsetzt. Ich habe das Kontinenztraining in Absprache mit meinem Operateur ambulant gemacht. Es brauchte eisenhartes Training über mehrere Monate, um wieder fast vollständig kontinent zu werden. "Eisenhart" bitte nicht mit heftig/anstrengend übersetzen, sondern mit konsequent u. regelmäßig, Überanstrengung ist kontraproduktiv. Ich hatte weiter oben beschrieben, daß ich so 100%ig zufrieden immer noch nicht bin, aber es ist um Lichtjahre besser als der Zustand ganz am Anfang.

Also - fleißig trainieren und vorsichtshalber auf Langstrecke einstellen, mit Glück geht es bei Dir vielleicht schneller.

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Jürgen,

vorab: bei mir hat es ca. 4 Monate gedauert! Also nicht aufregen - ist halt so, nur die wenigsten geben es zu. Oder aber noch schlimmer: trinken dann nichts mehr!!!! um so kontinenter zu sein - absoluter Schwachsinn.
Mir hat, nach der Reha, geholfen, dass mir mein Uro ein Biofeedback-Gerät verschrieben hat. Dabei lernst Du, dass die Kraft eines Wimpernschlages genügt, um den Muskel zu schließen und noch viel wichtiger: Du machst täglich Deine Übungen. Ist zwar lästig, aber es funktioniert (meistens). Bei dieser Methode kommt dann morgens so ein Stöpsel in den Boppes, Gerät in die Hand, dass du siehst, mit wie wenig Anspannung Du auskommst beim Training. Ausserdem ist zum Abschluss des Training tgl. auch die Entspannungsübungen sehr wichtig, fast noch wichtiger (Spitzname "winken" mit den Füßen).
Ich war auch nach der Reha noch "batschnass", Biofeedback kontinuierlich incl. Entspannungsübungen hat mir geholfen.

Gruss arti

----------


## juergen07

Vielen Dank für euren Zuspruch und Ehrlichkeit.

ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, die ganze Sache von der Diagnose über die Suche nach der geeigneten Behandlung bis hin zur Wartezeit auf die OP und die OP selbst haben mich psychisch nicht so belastet wie der heutige Tag nach dem Katheter ziehen. Man kommt sich sowas von hilflos vor. Das ist für mich jetzt der grössere Albraum als die Diagnose selbst.

Hier eure ähnlichen Erfahrungen zu lesen hilft mir unheimlich. 

Danke für den Tipp mit dem biofeedback Gerät Arti. Hab ich mir gleich notiert.

----------


## W. Werner

> ... die Operierten* stolz* berichten, sofort nach Ziehen des Katheters trocken zu sein


*Stolz* ist wohl nicht der richtige Ausdruck dafür, wenn "dieser Kelch" an einem vorbeigegangen ist: Es ist nicht Verdienst des Operierten, sondern Geschick des Operateurs, Ausbreitung des PCa und was sonst noch alles. Es ist ganz einfach etwas, was durch die RPE nicht auf der Strecke geblieben ist, und das ist eine ganze Menge - nicht alles, aber immerhin.  cu - Wolfgang

----------


## RolandHO

Ja, Wolfgang, du hast Recht: Meine Formulierung klang missverständlich. Ich freue mich für jeden und wünsche es jedem, dass dieser Kelch an ihm vorüber geht.

----------


## W. Werner

Da schließe ich mich gerne an! cu - Wolfgang

----------

